# (YBA) Diaochan in Wicht's lair alone



## Wicht (May 13, 2002)

Leaving her companion, Diaochan heads to the nearest town for a while.  Unrest soon sets in and she is ready to journey back to Wicht's lair.  Key's to the lair are in heavy circulation and she has no trouble obtaining one from the ancient masters.

She arrives back at the gate to thelair on the morning of the sword.

There are two large dogs tied to the front gate of the cemetery.  They growl as Diaochan approaches and do not seem all that friendly.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 14, 2002)

Well hello doggies... (can i enter the cemetary w/o incurring AoO? )


----------



## Wicht (May 14, 2002)

[color]Taking stock of the situation, Diaochan realizes that she cannot work the lock without giving the dogs a chance to attack her.  She must either fight them or figure out another way to get past them and into the cemetery.[/color]


----------



## tleilaxu (May 15, 2002)

Diaochan leaps at the dogs and attacks!


----------



## tleilaxu (May 15, 2002)

The wolf wracks the glacier; shields against the gaze of the grass!



Diaochan 
Exp 2 Saved 0 
NH/H: 2 / 4 
Yen: 0 
Possessions: 1 spear, 1 Kote (+1 hits), Leather Armor (+1 Hits) 

Power: Fated


----------



## Wicht (May 15, 2002)

*Dogs*
*CR:* 1
*Hits* 1
*Powers:* Master of the Fang

*Round:* 1
*Hits Left* 1 / 1

_Dog 1 attacks_ *The whip sings above the badlands; blocks the aggression of the body!*

_Dog 2 attacks_ *The claw drowns the prairie and effortlessly rains upon the club; averts the drive of the holy ground!*


----------



## Wicht (May 15, 2002)

Diaochan hits and kills one of the dogs, but the other strikes her repeatedly with its claws for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 1
*Hits Left* - / 1

_Dog 2 attacks_ *The cherry blossom annihilates the ruins so fast that it bashesthe Eyrie of the Phoenix; defends against the chaos of the wind!*


----------



## turtle (May 16, 2002)

Diaochan strikes hard at the dog, trying to beat back its attack!

The staff slaughters the grotto; sings above the stab of the venom!


----------



## Wicht (May 16, 2002)

Diaochan's attack is very strong, but the dog acts faster and before she can land a blow Diaochan takes *1 hit*.

*Round:* 3
*Hits Left* - / 1

_Dog 2 attacks_ *The unicorn moves before the ravine; avoids the chi of the holy ground!*


----------



## turtle (May 17, 2002)

Using a delicate style, she chops down at the dogs neck!

The cherry blossom breaks the glade; blocks the efforts of the venom!


----------



## Wicht (May 17, 2002)

The dog's back breaks and it quivers once and then is still.

_Diaochan gains 1 experience point._


----------



## tleilaxu (May 18, 2002)

Diaochan bends over the dogs bodies. 

 Poor dog... you were just trying to make your masters happy...

Diaochan stands up and quickly survays the horizon in all directions. After this she proceeds through the grave yard and as far toward the orc caves as possible before encountered..


----------



## Wicht (May 18, 2002)

As Diaochan heads through the graveyard, there is a heavy fog over everything.  From memory though she knows the path and though it seems longer in the fog she makes good time.

As she passes the Path of War which heads off to the left, eastward from the path she is on, she hears footsteps coming down the path from the north.  They are booted.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 19, 2002)

Diaochan looks around and hides behind some ready object. She moves as quietly and as carefully as possible while still trying to scamper out of view.


----------



## Wicht (May 19, 2002)

Scurrying off the road, Diaochan hides behind a large square grave marker.  Peering around she watches the road and sees a man striding southwards.  He carries a sword and seems like a fighter of some sort.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 20, 2002)

Diaochan picks up a stone and throws it on the opposite side of the road, trying to make some noise...


----------



## Wicht (May 20, 2002)

The man stops as the stone hits the ground on the other side and begins to scrutinize the area.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 21, 2002)

Diaochan waits to see what he will do, hiding from view...


----------



## Wicht (May 21, 2002)

The man, seeing nothing, mumbles something to himself and then begins moving south along the path again, walking quickly.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 25, 2002)

Diaochan stalks him. She has a stone ready in her sling in case he notices her!


----------



## Wicht (May 25, 2002)

The man continues south apparently oblivious to the fact he is being followed.  The fog is so thick however that unless Diaochan wants to follow less than twenty feet behind him, she must trail him by the sound of his heavy boot-steps.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 26, 2002)

Diaochan follows closely enough to keep the man in view... sweat falls down her forehead as she tries to relax and remain alert against any move...


----------



## Wicht (May 27, 2002)

That was too close... the man hears Diaochan and spinning on his heels he turns to glare at her.

"Who are you and what do you want...," he says, and then seeing she is female he adds, "...wench?"


----------



## tleilaxu (May 27, 2002)

I am Diaochan, no one's wench. State your name and intentions .

Diaochan moves into a defensive position


----------



## Wicht (May 28, 2002)

"I am Refganious, messenger of demons and you are annoying me!"

With a snarl the man charges at Diaochan.

*Refganious*
*CR:* 3
*Hits:* 3
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Possession:* Sword
*Powers:* Fist of Fury
Expert of the Willow
Expert of Hell

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 3

_Ref attacks!_ *The scorpion sweeps underneath the glacier; dodges the energy of the bird!*


----------



## tleilaxu (May 29, 2002)

Diaochan  4 Hits, Spear, Fated

The foot quickly thrusts the temple; defends against the chaos of the crevice!


----------



## Wicht (May 29, 2002)

Diaochan's quick kick causes *1 hit* and gives her the momentary edge.  But the man is quick to respond with his own kick.

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 2

_Ref attacks!_ *The foot illuminates the village; shields against the rising of the bone!*


----------



## tleilaxu (May 30, 2002)

Diaochan uses the Crane style to attempt to swoop beneath the kick and trip her enemy!

The crane wracks the rapids; conceals the blood of the body!


----------



## Wicht (May 30, 2002)

Though the man's attack is strong, Diaochan's is stronger and the thug is injured.  Sensing he is in trouble he turns to flee southward down the cemetery path.

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 1

_Ref attacks!_ *The raven flies within the foothills; waves away the beauty of the field!*


----------



## tleilaxu (May 31, 2002)

Diaochan gracefully dispatches the rogue

The willow quietly annihilates the brush; conceals the pain of the fortification!

Her willow style is beautiful to watch, almost as if she is moving in slow motion...


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2002)

The man collapses in a heap.  His blood spills slowly out of his mouth and onto the ground.

_Diaochan recieves 1.5 experience points._

The man had only one sword on him.  That and a sealed scroll case.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 31, 2002)

Diaochan looks at the scroll case and tries to open it


----------



## tleilaxu (May 31, 2002)

Diaochan 
Exp 4.5 Saved 0 
NH/H: 2 / 4 
Yen: 0 
Possessions: 1 spear, 1 sword, 1 Kote (+1 hits), Leather Armor (+1 Hits) , Scroll Case

Power: Fated


----------



## Wicht (May 31, 2002)

The scroll within the case is rather cryptic.

It reads...

_Losses are heavy at top.  W is doing little.  Now is the time for action.    ~R_


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 1, 2002)

Hmm...

Diaochan heads toward the goblin tunnels


----------



## Wicht (Jun 1, 2002)

As Diaochan heads once more northward through the cemetery she reaches the spot where she first saw the man she just killed and is aware that to her right there is something moving stealthily through the fog, unseen but not completely unheard.  It seems to be snuffling as it moves.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 2, 2002)

Diaochan slowly turns her head toward the noise. She stands relaxed with her hand on her hip, waiting to see what will show itself...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 3, 2002)

The sound stops for a moment and then circles around in front of Diaochan.  It stops just out of sight int he fog and then walks off the road to the left, still unseen,


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 4, 2002)

Diaochan follows carefully...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 4, 2002)

As diaochan follows the sounds off the path and onto the grass of the graveyard, she is startled by the leaping attack of a vaguely manlike thing with yellow skin, red eyes and the stench of death.

It claws at her.

*Small Ghoul*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Powers:* Undead, expert of the cemetery

*Round:* 1
*Hits remaining:* 3

_Ghoul attacks:_ *The mantis flips across the beach; parts the assailment of the stone!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 5, 2002)

Diaochan snarls in disgust at the creature and smites it with a clenched fist!

The turtle forcefully punches the city; dodges the chaos of the flame!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

Diaochan reacts very quickly and forcefully and the ghouls suprise blow never lands.  Rather it is the one who ends up taking the damage.


*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Powers:* Undead, expert of the cemetery

*Round:* 2
*Hits remaining:* 2

_Ghoul attacks:_ *The fist glides over the city; conceals the punch of the barrens!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 5, 2002)

The lizard tumbles before the beach; blocks the blood of the field!

Diaochan tumbles to the side of the fiend and thrusts her leg forward, attempting to trip or unbalance her enemy!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

Tumbling under the ghoul's high attack, Diaochan again lands a blow.

*Round:* 3
*Hits remaining:* 1

_Ghoul attacks:_ *The transcendent lightning prances higher than the clearing; redirects the beauty of the mire!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 5, 2002)

Diaochan tries to chop into the creature's neck!

The willow cuts the island; shields against the onslaught of the fortification!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 5, 2002)

The ghoul delivers a beautiful high kick which deals Diaochan *1 hit*.

*Round:* 4
*Hits remaining:* 1

_Ghoul attacks:_ *The willow kicks through the ocean; guards against the energy of the star!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 6, 2002)

Diaochan tries to push the undead creature aside, hopefully tripping it up on something.

The tsunami sweeps over the cliff; removes the speed of the fires!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 6, 2002)

Diaochan moves straight into the ghoul's kick and takes *1 hit*.

*Round:* 5
*Hits remaining:* 1

_Ghoul attacks:_ *The tiger rains upon the labyrinth; quells the beauty of the farm!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 6, 2002)

Diaochan eliminates her opposition!

 The turtle shatters the waterfall; grasps the chaos of the fires!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 6, 2002)

The ghoul collapses in a lifeless heap, its stench unbearable.  It smells worse now than it did a second ago.

_Diaochan gains 1 experience point_

The fog seems to be thinning a bit as the rays of the sun finally begin to penetrate.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 6, 2002)

Diaochan stops and waits a second. She looks toward the sun briefly and then (with disgust) looks toward the zombie to see whatever signs she can read.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 6, 2002)

What signs are you looking for?

As Diaochan observes the lifeless ghoul, she notices it had long claws and canine like fangs set in a vaguely human face.  Its yellowish skin seemed to have been rotting and it was covered in dirt and mud as if it had been digging a lot.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 6, 2002)

Diaochan heads back toward the orc tunnels...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 6, 2002)

Diaochan makes it through the cemetery without further ado.

She heads down the steps, past the abandoned arena and is now outside the entrance to the caves.

All seems strangely quiet within.

Am I right in thinking that you should have leveled?


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 7, 2002)

yeah... i'll figure out what i want to take for my 5.5 experience. meanwhile...

Diaochan proceeds down the tunnel...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 7, 2002)

Entering into the cavernous entrance, Diaochan notices the silence.  Nothing seems to be moving within.  There is the faint and disgusting odor of burnt flesh lingering over everything but that is all.

The first room of the lair is completely empty and dark.  No lights flicker in the tunnels and the sound of the sandy floor under her feet as she steps as all she can hear.  While Diaochan knows that there are three other exits out of this room, she cannot see them.  

She needs a light.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 8, 2002)

Diaochan walks back outside and looks for a branch she can make into a torch...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 8, 2002)

As she hunts ont he ground for suitable pieces of wood, her eyes stray to the nearbye arena where there are torches, unlit, hanging in ancient sconces around the sandy floor of the arena.  

Otherwise there are no immediate branches and she will have to walk back over to the cemetery hill where there are some trees growing.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 8, 2002)

Diaochan decides to explore the arena


----------



## Wicht (Jun 8, 2002)

As diaochan walks into the arena, she notices that there are four ancient booths around, enough for four fighters.  The banners that once fluttered are however long gone and al that remains is rotted wood.  As Diaocahn steps onto the sand, a voice from behind her asks, "For honor, for profit, or to the death?"


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 10, 2002)

Diaochan spins to see who she is talking to (as I go to read tourny rules)


----------



## Wicht (Jun 10, 2002)

There is no one behind her.  Again the voice asks, from behind her yet again, "For honor, profit, or death?"


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 11, 2002)

I do not wish to kill someone without reason. 

I would not trust someone i didn't know to be honorable.

As for profit, I am no prize-fighter but a warrior woman!

Show yourself!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 11, 2002)

The voice says, from behind diaochan, "Why are you here if not to fight?"


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 12, 2002)

Very well, I fight for honor.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 12, 2002)

The voice says, "Very well, you fight for honor.  Use no weapons and discard your armor."

Across the arena, something is pushing up out of the sand of the arena floor.  It rises up slowly and takes shape until it is a perfect mirror image of Diaochan.  The doppleganger eyes Diaochan impassively.  Diaochan notices that the image is euipped just as she is.  

The torches around the arena spring to life.


----------



## turtle (Jun 13, 2002)

Diaochan
Hits: 5 Natural Hits: 3
Exp: 0 Exp Saved: 2

Powers:
Fated
Expert of the Willow


Diaochan discards her equipment and approaches her doppleganger...


----------



## turtle (Jun 13, 2002)

Diaochan bows and strikes a defensive pose.


----------



## Wicht (Jun 13, 2002)

The doppleganger looks at Diaochan and speaks, "*I find your horse to be cretinous, your school to be weathered, and your skill to be irrelevant.*"

Then she waits...


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 14, 2002)

I find your guardian to be half-witted, your orchard to be weathered, and your training to be weathered.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 14, 2002)

Apparently there is a lot of weathering going on...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 14, 2002)

The disembodied voice speaks from behind Diaochan, "Insulting the guardian of the arena is not wise, but you oh challenger may set the length of the match. How many flags do you wish to fight for?"

The doppleganger waits patiently for Diaochan's reply.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 15, 2002)

I desire a three flag speed match, if that is to your liking

Diaochan bows again and waits for her doppleganger's move or reply...


----------



## Wicht (Jun 16, 2002)

As soon as the words are out of Diaochan's mouth, the voice says, "Very well, begin..."

the doppleganger charges forward.

*Doppleganger*
*CR:* 3
*Natural Hits:* 3
*Powers:*
Fated
Expert of the Willow

*Round:* 1
_Attack:_ *The chain poetically bashes the island; negates the slash of the holy ground!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 19, 2002)

Diaochan crouches down and thrusts her fist into the abdomen of the abominable reflection!

The southern cross thrusts the canyon; dominates the rising of the abomination!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 19, 2002)

It is strange for Diaochan to be fighting herself and perhaps that is why she reacts to slowly.

The voice says, "Point to the defender, One Flag Defender."

A red flag arises on the dopplegangers side of the arena.

*Doppleganger*

*Round:* 2
_Attack:_ *The kama slides near the tundra; protects against the chi of the shell!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 22, 2002)

Diaochan leaps into the air to rain down blows upon her other

The trident rains upon the brush; dodges the push of the grass!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 23, 2002)

Diaochan reacts much quicker this time.

The voice says, "Point to the challenger, One Flag Defender, One flag Challenger."

A red flag arises on the Diaochan's side of the arena.

*Doppleganger*

*Round:* 3
_Attack:_ *The dragon seeks in the midst of the labyrinth; redirects the beauty of the fortification! *yen**


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 25, 2002)

Diaochan tries to gracefully attack again

The fox glides through the beach; dominates the cut of the insect!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 25, 2002)

The voice says, "The defender seems confused.  Point to the challenger, One Flag Defender, Two flags Challenger."

Another red flag arises on Diaochan's side of the arena and a yen appears at Diaochan's feet.

*Doppleganger*

*Round:* 4
_Attack:_ *The willow nails the paradise; leaps over the beauty of the blade!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 26, 2002)

The ruby lightning moves close to the paradise; conceals the descent of the wood!

Diaochan comes in close to her other's attack but tries to slip away at the last second to send a crashing blow down from above!


----------



## Wicht (Jun 26, 2002)

As the doppleganger's solid blow connects, the voice speaks, "Point to the defender, two flags defender, two flags challenger.

Another red flag unfurls on the double's side.

*Doppleganger*

*Round:* 5
_Attack:_ *The crab sweeps higher than the labyrinth; protects against the cut of the ice!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 28, 2002)

Calming herself, Diaochan unleashes all her remaining power into one terrible attack!

The chimera tracks across the shrine as it impalesthe Sweetwater Swamp; parries the offensive of the sands as it unrelentingly scatters the pain of the club!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 1, 2002)

"Point to the defender!" says the voice.

A last flag unfurls on Diaochan's side of the arena and then with a smile, her double melts back into the sand of the floor.  Within seconds Diochan is alone in a crumbled arena.  A single yen lies on the sand and the torches around the sides of the arena go out.

_Diaochan recieves 1/2 an experience point._


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 3, 2002)

Diaochan picks up the yen and looks for exits


----------



## Wicht (Jul 3, 2002)

Diaochan can walk out of the arena the same way she walked in.  There is nothing that she can see on the other side of the arena worth investigating and the decaying stands and fighter boxes look empty and structurally unsound.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 4, 2002)

Diaochan exits the arena


----------



## Wicht (Jul 4, 2002)

Diaochan exits the arena.  To her right is the cliff with stairs leading up to the cemetery.  To her left is the dark cavernous opening.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 10, 2002)

Diaochan proceeds into the cavern


----------



## Wicht (Jul 10, 2002)

As Diaochan starts to enter the cavern and realizes that she still can't see past the opening, it hits her that the reason she went into the arena in the first place was to grab a torch.  

Which she forgot to do.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 11, 2002)

Seeing how the torches have all burnt out in the arena Diaochan proceeds back into the graveyard...


----------



## Wicht (Jul 11, 2002)

The torches did not burn out, they simply went out (magic).


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 12, 2002)

Diaochan proceeds into the graveyard anyway and approaches the closest structure she sees...


----------



## Wicht (Jul 12, 2002)

Reentering the graveyard, the first structure that Diaochan sees, or at least the closest is a tomb up hill and to her left.  As she walks up the incline towards it, she sees that it is in line with two other tombs along a path and that there are three other tombs on the other side of the path and one tomb at the end of the path.

Going to the tomb closest to her, Diaochan approaches the stone door.  There is writing over the door, but it is in a language that Dioachan is unfamiliar with.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 13, 2002)

Diaochan pushes the door open (or pulls it )


----------



## Wicht (Jul 13, 2002)

The door swings easily open.  Inside Diaochan sees another set of doors leading further in to the crypt.  Two skeletal figures in decayed armor stand to either side of the door, unmoving.  

There are stone benches on either side of the room.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 14, 2002)

Diaochan approaches the door. If the warriors speak she waits to listen. If not, she rushes forward and attacks the warrior on the left side of the door!

The mantis assaults the foothills; parries the terror of the flame! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Jul 15, 2002)

The skeletons do not move when Diaochan talks, but when she starts to attack, they come to life, reaching out to defend themselves and attack her.  Their armor, though worthless, is still enough to make their frail bones slightly tougher. 

*Skeletal Guards*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Yen factor:* 1
*Powers:* Undead, Toughness

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 3

_Skeleton 1 attacks:_ *The whip falls below the sea; parts the efforts of the canine! *yen**

_Skeleton 2 attacks:_ *The dragon slashes underneath the labyrinth as it assaults the wind; quells the thrust of the river!*

yen = 1


----------



## Wicht (Jul 15, 2002)

Diaochan hits one of the skeletons, but the other smacks her from behind for *1 hit*. 

*Skeletal Guards*
*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 3

_Skeleton 1 attacks:_ *The turtle stands before the island; dodges the descent of the elements!*

_Skeleton 2 attacks:_ *The wolf splits the cliff; blocks the throw of the storm!*

yen = 2


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 20, 2002)

Diaochan attacks the first skeleton, laughing off his pathetic attack...

The whip brutalizes the bluff; fends off the roar of the ice!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 20, 2002)

Again Diaochan hits the first skeleton and again the other smacks her from behind for *1 hit*. 

*Skeletal Guards*
*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 1 / 3

_Skeleton 1 attacks:_ *The northstar flies by the desert; defends against the offensive of the sickle!*

_Skeleton 2 attacks:_ *The mace stands facing the waterfall; leaps over the roar of the wind!*

yen = 2


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 21, 2002)

Diaochan attempts to finish off the first skeleton

The nunchaku speaks through the marsh; shields against the thrust of the abomination!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 24, 2002)

Diaochan takes one more *1 hit* but the first skeleton is destroyed. 

*Skeletal Guards*
*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* - / 3

_Skeleton 2 attacks:_ *The blizzard moves over the cemetery; fends off the assailment of the feline!*

yen = 2


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 25, 2002)

Diaochan
Hits: 5 Natural Hits: 3
Exp: 0 Exp Saved: 2.5

Powers:
Fated
Expert of the Willow

Current hits: 2

The blizzard strikes above the marsh; parries the push of the mountain!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 25, 2002)

Now that she can concentrate her attention on it, Diaochan easily wounds the other skeleton. 

*Skeletal Guards*
*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* - / 2

_Skeleton 2 attacks:_ *The foot tracks atop the atoll; protects against the violence of the stone!*

yen = 2


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 26, 2002)

The foot flips close to the swamp and fiercely devastatesPang-Wu Province; parts the drive of the sky!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 26, 2002)

Again, Diaochan easily wounds the second skeleton. 

*Skeletal Guards*
*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* - / 1

_Skeleton 2 attacks:_ *The oak spins upon the island; wards off the blood of the barrens!*

yen = 2


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 27, 2002)

Diaochan hammers down from above, trying to grin the skeleton into the dust...

The raven rains upon the orchard; conceals the pain of the flower!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 27, 2002)

Diaochan smashes apart the second skeleton and _gains 1.5 experience points_.  She finds 2 yen amongst the skeletal remains.

Looking around, Diaochan notices that besides the obvious door, the ones the skeletons were guarding, there appears to be some sort of overhead door about ten feet over her, just out of reach.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 29, 2002)

Diaochan
Hits: 5 Natural Hits: 3
Exp: 0 Exp Saved: 4
Yen: 2

Powers:
Fated
Expert of the Willow

equipment: gotta retrieve that....


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 29, 2002)

Diaochan tries to figure out a way to reach the upper door. If nothing is apparent she opens the lower door...


----------



## Wicht (Jul 29, 2002)

Diaochan once more notices the stone benches on either side of the room.  They are very large, with seats about two and a half feet off the ground.


----------



## kaboom (Jul 29, 2002)

The great Wicht has made a mistake!

Each of the Skeletal Guards were CR 2, with base hits of two. However, they took Undead and Toughness, both of which add a hit. This gives them total hits of four.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 29, 2002)

Your right kaboom!  

Looking back, I know why I made the mistake, but I am still red-faced now that the mistake is pointed out.  Oh well.  Diaochan benefits through game master error.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 31, 2002)

Diaochan stands on top of the bench and tries to reach the upper door...


----------



## Wicht (Jul 31, 2002)

Diaochan manages to get the door to slide open and can, if she chooses, jump up and lever herself into the chamber above.  The air above smells rank and musty, though tinged with the odor of strange spices.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 1, 2002)

Diaochan levers herself up...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 1, 2002)

The room above is almost as tall as the room below.  There are strange murals of animal headed people on the walls of this room.  A single torch burns besides a door on the north wall of the room.  Besides the torch is a statue of a jackal headed man with dark skin in a loin cloth.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 2, 2002)

Diaochan approaches the statue and takes the torch from the wall...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 5, 2002)

The statue appears to be made of a single piece of stone.  It makes no threatening movement nor does it appear extraordinary except for its exotic style.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 8, 2002)

Diaochan looks around the room again and then looks for exits...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 8, 2002)

There is a door on the north side of the room, next to the torch and the statue.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 9, 2002)

Diaochan proceeds through the door...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 9, 2002)

There is another room beyond the first and Diaochan sees that it contains a sarcophagus which is painted with the image of a strangely dressed man.  Blue and gold paint are the primary colors used to illustrate it.  Next to the sarcophus is a statue, identical to the one by the door.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 10, 2002)

Diaochan approaches the sacrophagus. She checks it for traps and then touches it. If nothing happens she proceeds to pull off the lid...


----------



## Wicht (Aug 10, 2002)

As Diaochan reaches for the sarcophigus, the statue moves, taking her by surprise.  Its takes a step and then pivots, standing firm it raises its two fist up together like hammers.

*Guardian Statue*
*CR:* 6
*Hits:* 8
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Toughness (x2), Master of the Temple, Master of the Hammer

_The statue attacks!_ *The hammer stands on top of the cavern; dodges the storm of the insect!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 12, 2002)

Query: Can I choose to use Fated after your declare damage?

If so then my move is 

The crane wounds the well; dodges the push of the spring!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 13, 2002)

Answer: yes

Diaochan rolls swiftly away from the statues powerful and attack and delivers a hit of her own.  The statue counters with a sweeping arm attack.

*Guardian Statue*
*Hits Remaining:* 7
*Round:* 2

_The statue attacks!_ *The scythe slides by the heavens; shields the edge of the garden and unremittingly avoids the roar of the barrens!*


----------



## kaboom (Aug 13, 2002)

I think the statue is missing two XP. He should have 30, but I count 28.

   2 Student (Hammer)
   3 Expert (Hammer)
   4 Master (Hammer)
   2 Student (Temple)
   3 Expert (Temple)
   4 Master (Temple)
   5 Toughness
   5 Toughness
   =28


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 14, 2002)

Attempting to dodge to the side and avoid the statue's furious blow, Diaochan swings her torch into the statues head.

The dragon illuminates the cemetery; dominates the assailment of the shell!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 14, 2002)

You are right Kaboom, I forgot to give it signature modifiers.  Ah well.

Diaochan's attack cannot greatly hurt the stature, but it does seem to do something for the statue moves with a greater speed to attack.

*Guardian Statue*
*Hits Remaining:* 6
*Round:* 3

_The statue attacks!_ *The panther demolishes the labyrinth; conceals the offensive of the holy ground!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 14, 2002)

Using her patented willow style, Diaochan attempts to gracefully  bow underneath avoid the statues' clumsy attack....

The willow bows within the brush; averts the assailment of the tides! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Aug 15, 2002)

The statues momentary speed is too great and Diaochan takes *1 hit*.

*Guardian Statue*
*Hits Remaining:* 6
*Round:* 4

_The statue attacks!_ *The chimera seeks through the cavern; reduces the assailment of the settlement!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 16, 2002)

Diaochan decides to try a more aggressive attack!

The staff slaughters the paradise; avoids the aggression of the flame!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 16, 2002)

Did you ever figure out what your equipment was?

The statue takes *1 hit*.

*Guardian Statue*
*Hits Remaining:* 5
*Round:* 5

_The statue attacks!_ *The fox crushes the canyon; averts the kick of the storm! *yen** 

yen = 2


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 17, 2002)

All I have is a spear, a sword and a dagger. I have some extra spears (i think 4 total). I'd have to go back to the last thread to see and i think it has been obliviated

Taking one of her daggers Diaochan flicks it toward the statue...

The dagger penetrates the sea; reduces the chaos of the flower!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 17, 2002)

The statue drives itself onto the point of Diaochan's dagger.

*Guardian Statue*
*Hits Remaining:* 3
*Round:* 5

_The statue attacks!_ *The dagger flies before the city; dodges the onslaught of the insect!* 

yen = 2


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 18, 2002)

Diaochan tries to adopt a superior position, avoiding the statue's slow blows...

The oak drifts through the marsh; parries the punch of the insect!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 19, 2002)

Diaochan takes *1 hit*.  The statue raises its arms for a harder blow.

*Guardian Statue*
*Hits Remaining:* 3
*Round:* 7

_The statue attacks!_ *The mace assails the brush; dodges the speed of the field!* 

yen = 2


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 20, 2002)

Shruging off the blow, Diaochan dived below the golem's attack and tries to kick it's legs out from under it!

The foot attacks the heavens; dodges the rolling of the fortification!

Diachan
Current Hits: 3


----------



## Wicht (Aug 20, 2002)

Diaochan's attack works, but while she is downt here the statue tries to step on her.

*Guardian Statue*
*Hits Remaining:* 2
*Round:* 8

_The statue attacks!_ *The blizzard tramples the vineyard; removes the aggression of the spring!* 

yen = 2


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 21, 2002)

Instead of running Diaochan swings out and tries to break the Golem's leg off!

The kama breaks the paradise; blocks the tempest of the body!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 21, 2002)

Once more Diaochan strikes the statue.

*Guardian Statue*
*Hits Remaining:* 1
*Round:* 9

_The statue attacks!_ *The crab drowns the pillars; guards against the kick of the sky!* 

yen = 2


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 22, 2002)

With a scream of rage, Diaochan attempts to cut down her foe once and for all!


The weasel decimates the pillars; defends against the rolling of the tides!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 22, 2002)

The statue stumbles and falls and as it strikes the ground it breaks apart into small pieces.

Diaochan finds 2 yen in the rubble and _gains 2 experience points._

The sarcophagus now lies unguarded.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 22, 2002)

Diaochan ransacks the sarcophagus (inspects it at least)


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 22, 2002)

Diaochan has 6 exp to spend. Has Diaochan defeated an epic foe?


----------



## Wicht (Aug 23, 2002)

Anytime you get over 1 experience at a time it is technically an epic fight.  Thus anytime you have more than 5 experience to spend you can freely buy an epic power.  That bit in the rules probably needs reworded as it seems to confuse a lot of people.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 24, 2002)

Diaochan becomes Master of Willow style, chooses one signature modifier and saves 1 exp.

Diaochan proceeds to open the sacrphogus.

(is there a list of all signature modifiers? Diaochan wants to get something like "graceful")


----------



## Wicht (Aug 24, 2002)

The modifier lists are as follows: 
*Master of Emotions:* avenging, ferocious, cautious, relentless, calm, confidant, joyful, courageous, wrathful, sad. 
*Master of Movement:* Moving: crouching, falling, flying, falling, rolling, running, tumbling, leaping, twisting, balancing, speeding 
*Master of Shadows:* Tricky, invisible, stealthy, sneaky, sly, evasive, secret, unseen, hidden, shadowy 
*Wealth:* diamond, jade, onyx, pearl, opal, gold, silver, topaz, emerald, ruby 
*Supreme: irresistible, invincible, mighty, perfect, faultless, flawless, pure, superior, transcendent, supreme*

The sarcophagus opens to reveal a mummified man wearing a bejeweled tiger claw on one hand and holding a strange whip in the other.  His arms are crossed over his chest, his lips have been sewn shut and there is a noticeable hole in his side.


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 25, 2002)

Any particular reason to choose one over another? 

Diaochan examines the hole more closely... She is on the look out for traps.

(Diaochan takes flawless)


----------



## Wicht (Aug 26, 2002)

The hole seems to have been made from someone digging out the man's intestines.  The chest cavity is hollow.

Except for a piece of paper that Diaochan notices barely sticking out of the hole.

Any particular reason to choose which over the other?


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 27, 2002)

Diaochan rips out the paper without ceremony and reads it (and prepares for explosive runes haha)


----------



## Wicht (Aug 27, 2002)

The paper does not explode, but it is covered in runes.  As Diaochan pulls it out, the mummy's eyes fly open and with an undead roar and a savage unexpected speed it attacks!

*Mummy*
*CR:* 6
*Hits* 8
*Possessions:* Tiger Claw (+2 to tiger, +2 to Claw), Snake Whip (+2 Snake, +2 Whip)
*Powers:* Undead, Toughness

*The rat rends the rapids; removes the kick of the isle!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 27, 2002)

The oak eliminates the glacier; shreds the edge of the bird!

Diaochan responds in kind


----------



## Wicht (Aug 28, 2002)

Diaochan's attack is powerful, but the mummy seems unfazed by it and she takes *1 hit* from the rending attack of the mummy.  The mummy swings the tiger claw.

*Mummy*
*Hits Remaining* 8

*The claw drifts across the desert; quietly dodges the speed of the crevice where it slides by the speed of the mire!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 29, 2002)

Diaochan tries to step away from the blow and punches at the mummy!

The trident punches the peaks; parts the quickening of the sickle!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 29, 2002)

Diaochan dodges the deadly claw and inflicts a light hit.

*Mummy*
*Hits Remaining* 7

*The southern cross speaks before the cavern; dodges the energy of the crevice!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 30, 2002)

zDiaochan releases an attack with furious force 

The manticore strikes by the village and beautifully devoursthe Altar of the Rainbow Circle; avoids the cut of the body!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Diaochan easily strikes the mummy.

*Mummy*
*Hits Remaining* 6

*The west wind prances from the rapids; quells the quickening of the canine!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 30, 2002)

Diaochan cries out and strikes at the mummy again!

The kama illuminates the plain; leaps over the push of the ice!


----------



## Wicht (Aug 31, 2002)

Diaochan manages to make another strike.

*Mummy*
*Hits Remaining* 5

*The fist torments the wastelands; flies higher than the motion of the reptile!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Aug 31, 2002)

Diaochan goes into Crane style and strikes out again!

The crane wounds the cavern; dodges the thrust of the farm!

((the thrust of the farm?? ))


----------



## Wicht (Sep 1, 2002)

Diaochan strikes hard, but it seems to do nothing this time.  She takes *1 hit* from the painful attacks of the mummy.

*Mummy*
*Hits Remaining* 5

*The kama drifts higher than the swamp; absorbs the offensive of the rodent!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 2, 2002)

Diaochan swings her torch towards the mummy, trying to set its bandages on fire!

The phoenix appears before the heavens; quells the motion of the stone! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 3, 2002)

Diaochan's torch singes the mummy and it thrashes about for a moment. But then as it composes itself, it cracks its whip at Diaochan.

*Mummy*
*Hits Remaining* 4

*The whip becomes one with the desert; waves away the gaze of the elements!* 

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 4, 2002)

Swearing at her bad luck, Diaochan tumbles forward in a defensive position she hopes is just right against this sort of attack

The turtle tumbles before the vineyard; fends off the beauty of the ledge


----------



## Wicht (Sep 4, 2002)

Diaochan's tumbles under the whip attack, delivering *1 hit*.

*Mummy*
*Hits Remaining* 3

*The raven wracks the city; averts the rolling of the maze!* 

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 5, 2002)

From her prone position, Diaochan strikse up toward's the mummy's groin, slashing it with her bladed weapon!

The kama torments the canyon; silences the roar of the spring!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 5, 2002)

Diaochan's attack does not seems as effective as it might have been against someone living and she takes *1 hit*.

*Mummy*
*Hits Remaining* 3

*The northstar lies underneath the cliff; averts the pain of the ice as it absorbs the slash of the iron!* 

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 5, 2002)

Diaochan attacks again

The trident illuminates the cemetery; avoids the chaos of the field!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 6, 2002)

Diaochan's attack does *1 hit*.

*Mummy*
*Hits Remaining* 2

*The grasshopper kicks the cavern; leaps over the violence of the flame as it waves away the beauty of the fortification!* 

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 6, 2002)

Diaochan curses and attacks again!

The chimera tumbles by the clearing; grasps the efforts of the maze!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 6, 2002)

Diaochan is kicked for *1 hit*.

*Mummy*
*Hits Remaining* 2

*The rat assaults the ricefield; redirects the offensive of the body!* 

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 6, 2002)

Diaochan grins at her weak moves but hopes that the west wind has more spirit than a rat!

The west wind leaps higher than the pillars; parries the storm of the tree!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 6, 2002)

Diaochan leaps above the attack, striking the mummy.  The mummy responds with a crack of its whip.

*Mummy*
*Hits Remaining* 1

*The snake gracefully shreds the castle; conceals the rising of the mountain!* 

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 7, 2002)

Using the powerful dragon style, Diaochan tries to send the mummy to the land of the dead

The dragon slashes facing the hells; defends against the roar of the mountain!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 7, 2002)

Diaochan barely manages to defend against the whip but manage she does.  Her slashing attack connects and the mummy falls to the ground unmoving.  The paper bearing the une burst into a bright flame and then is gone.

Diaochan gains 1.5 experience points and finds along with 1 yen, the tiger claw and the snake whip.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 10, 2002)

Diaochan grins and picks up her treasure


Diaochan
Hits: 4 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 6
Exp: 2.5
Yen: 3

Fated
Master of the Flawless Willow

Spear
Dagger
Sword
Kama
Tiger Claw +2/+2
Snake Whip +2/+2

DIaochan looks around for exits...


----------



## Wicht (Sep 10, 2002)

There are no other exits from this room that Diaochan can see, other than the one she came through.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 10, 2002)

Diaochan proceeds down through the opening she came through and returns to the entrance room, needing a reminder about what doors there arehere....


----------



## Wicht (Sep 10, 2002)

Proceeding back into the entrance chamber, Diaochan drops back down tothe lower floor of the crypt.  

She is standing in the first room of the tomb.  A door leads outside.  Another door, across from that one, leads further into the tomb (two skeletons were guarding it) and above there was the door leading up to the mummie's chambers.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 11, 2002)

Diaochan opens the door, proceeding further into the tomb


----------



## Wicht (Sep 11, 2002)

There is a single sarcophagus against the back wall of the room.  An unlit torch on the wall to Diaochan's left seems to be the only real feature of the room.  Though as she looks closer she does see a round hole in the floor, about two feet wide to her right, hidden in the shadows of the corner.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 12, 2002)

Diaochan approaches the hole and examines it. If this turns up nothing interesting she investigates the sarcophagus...


----------



## Wicht (Sep 16, 2002)

The hole leads straight into an earthen tunnel.  The tunnel heads straight down for at least six feet before sloping away to the north.  A faint smell of decay wafts out of the hole.

The sarcophagus does not appear to be locked, though it does seem well sealed.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 17, 2002)

Diaochan proceeds down the tunnel, holding her torch aloft.......


----------



## Wicht (Sep 17, 2002)

The tunnel slowly levels out until at last it splits to the right or to the left.  Diaochan can hear a noise from the left hand tunnel.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 17, 2002)

Left is always a good way to go...  thinks Diaochan, yet she tries to approach carefully, looking both before and behind


----------



## Wicht (Sep 18, 2002)

The tunnel straightens out and enters into a larger room.  Sitting on the floor of the room, is a man like figure chewing on a human arm.  Its eyes glow red, its skin is yellowed and cracked and its smell is bad.

It stares for a moment at this intrusion, teeth bared.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 18, 2002)

Diaochan moves to attack the filthy undead!

The thunder blasts the well before it rides on top ofthe Spring of Life; quells the chi of the storm!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 18, 2002)

The ghoul attacks: *The staff shouts facing the dungeon and flies from the farm; menacingly silences the storm of the holy ground!*

*Ghoul*
*CR:* 3
*Hits:* 4
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Undead, Master of the Silent Cemetery


----------



## Wicht (Sep 18, 2002)

Diaochan manages to land a blow on the ghoul as it flies towards her, knocking it back.  Warily it circles now looking for an opening.

*Hits Remaining:* 3

The ghoul attacks: *The willow seeks facing the cavern; dominates the pain of the mire!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 18, 2002)

True to her graceful style, Diaochan attacks the foul ghoul with the cherry blossum posture

The cherry blossom spins with the bluff; reduces the violence of the cave!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 18, 2002)

Her defense proves to be superior and thus Diaochan scores another blow.

*Hits Remaining:* 2

The ghoul attacks: *The west wind kicks the bluff; parries the gaze of the stone!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 19, 2002)

Diaochan sneers at the ghoul and attacks again

The shadowy nunchaku severs the sea; waves away the blood of the ice! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Sep 19, 2002)

Once more Diaochan comes out the better in the exchange.  The ghoul, more cautious now, dances around diaochan, slashing with its claws.

*Hits Remaining:* 1

The ghoul attacks: *The cautious crab dances near the dungeon; parts the edge of the pole!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 20, 2002)

Balling her fist, Diaochan brings it down directly on the ghoul's head

The thunder scourges the volcano; guards against the tempest of the horn!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 21, 2002)

The ghoul collapses to the ground and does not get back up again.  

_Diaochan recieves 1/2 an experience point._

Looking around the room, Diaochan sees there are three other exits besides the one she came in.  One of them is a hole in the floor, leading down into a shaft similar to the one she entered in the tomb.  The other two are across from the one she entered through, about ten feet apart from one another.  They both head more or less straight.  All the tunnels are fairly small, being only 2 to three feet in diameter, and are carved out of the earth.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 22, 2002)

After much consideration, Diaochan decides to descend down the hole as carefully as she can....


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 22, 2002)

(i should also gain a yen from that fight)

Diaochan
Hits: 4 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 6
Exp: 3
Yen: 4

Fated
Master of the Flawless Willow

Spear
Dagger
Sword
Kama
Tiger Claw +2/+2
Snake Whip +2/+2


----------



## Wicht (Sep 22, 2002)

you are correct - 1 yen

Diaochan crawls downt he narrow tunnel, perhaps descending another thirty feet before the tunnel levels off and heads in what she guesses to be a generally northern direction.  After a long stretch, Diaochan hears noise ahead, snarls and growls of some sort.  It is possibly more ghouls, but if so, there is more than one ahead.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 23, 2002)

Diaochan refocuses herself, breathing in and out rhythmically. When she is completely calm and serene she peaks around the corner to see what is growling...


----------



## Wicht (Sep 23, 2002)

As she inches closer to the source of the noise, she sees that the tunnel ahead opens up into a larger room.  There is some scuttling movement as the light from her torch enters the room and she cansee nothing within it without entering first.


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 24, 2002)

Diaochan enters the room but stays close to the entrance as she looks around.,...


----------



## Wicht (Sep 24, 2002)

Two ghouls rush at Diaochan from either side as she exits the tunnel.  Snarling and snapping, they attack.

*Ghoul*
*CR:* 3
*Hits:* 4
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Undead, Master of the Silent Cemetery

_Ghoul 1 attacks:_ *The mace punches the badlands; fends off the gaze of the reptile!*

_Ghoul 2 attacks:_ *The scythe lies next to the waterfall; grasps the descent of the club!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 24, 2002)

Diaochan chops out to her left with her kama

The balancing kama vanquishes the canyon; scatters the cut of the garden!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 25, 2002)

her kama cuts into the second ghoul as Diaochan dodges the other monsters fist.

*Ghoul*
*hits remaining:* 4 / 2

_Ghoul 1 attacks:_ *The chimera dodges facing the cavern; dominates the motion of the venom!*

_Ghoul 2 attacks:_ *The east wind flips facing the rapids; waves away the foray of the mire!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 26, 2002)

Diaochan continues to attack the same ghoul

The rat mangles the foothills; scatters the rising of the shell!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 26, 2002)

Diaochan delivers another strike.

*Ghoul*
*hits remaining:* 4 / 1

_Ghoul 1 attacks:_ *The chain sweeps underneath the marsh; reduces the aggression of the lash!*

_Ghoul 2 attacks:_ *The staff stands from the cavern; quells the blood of the lash before it sweeps atop the quickening of the elements! *yen** 

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 27, 2002)

Seeing the second zombie merely standing there Diaochan dispenses with grace and merely punches him in the face, hoping to knock him down

The unicorn punches the atoll; ferociously fends off the push of the bird!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 27, 2002)

Diaochan punches the ghoul, leaving only one of the flesh-eating undead left standing.

*Ghoul*
*hits remaining:* 4 / -

_Ghoul 1 attacks:_ *The rat kicks above the sea; seeks over the storm of the settlement as it vigorously fends off the stab of the venom!*


yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 27, 2002)

The trident tumbles underneath the canyon; protects against the tempest of the holy ground!

Diaochan tumbles to a more advantagous position to face the second ghoul


----------



## Wicht (Sep 27, 2002)

Going low against the high attack of the ghoul allows Diaochan to make a strike.

*Ghoul*
*hits remaining:* 3 / -

_Ghoul 1 attacks:_ *The phoenix withers the heavens; fends off the descent of the fortification!*


yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 27, 2002)

Enjoying the dodging game, Diaochan steps to the left, trying to avoid the zombie's terrible but clumsy attack. SHe then tries to tap him lightly on the side


----------



## Wicht (Sep 27, 2002)

did you forget something


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 28, 2002)

That is strange, because I am sure I posted the move as well (i remember typing in the color stuff)

OH well, I have to generate a different move:

The wolf punches on top of the shrine; averts the beauty of the sickle and flips higher than the push of the star!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 28, 2002)

Diaochan takes one hit fromthe chilling touch of the ghoul.

*Ghoul*
*hits remaining:* 3 / -

_Ghoul 1 attacks:_ *The lizard punches higher than the waterfall; conceals the touch of the pole!*


yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 29, 2002)

Diaochan leaps up and tries to kick at the zombies head

The crab flies by the shrine; removes the drive of the venom!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 30, 2002)

Again Diaochan takes *1 hit*.

*Ghoul*
*hits remaining:* 3 / -

_Ghoul 1 attacks:_ *The rat seeks in the midst of the shrine; fends off the tempest of the flame!*

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 30, 2002)

The fang powerfully illuminates the beach; scatters the edge of the blade!

Diaochan decides to take a more direct tack.


----------



## Wicht (Oct 1, 2002)

Diaochan strikes the ghoul who retaliates in anger.

*Ghoul*
*hits remaining:* 2 / -

_Ghoul 1 attacks:_ *The tiger mangles the glacier; reduces the touch of the grass!*

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 2, 2002)

Diaochan does a bunch of stuff:

The hammer skillfully thrusts the fountain and in addition it dodges facingthe Lake of the Sacred Tortoise; averts the punch of the iron!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 8, 2002)

Diaochan skillfully manages to strike the ghoul.

*Ghoul*
*hits remaining:* 1 / -

_Ghoul 1 attacks:_ *The sword severs the tundra; dodges the pain of the bone!*

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 10, 2002)

I haven't been able to get on the boards for a week

Anyway,,,,

Diaochan attacks again!

The cherry blossom sings higher than the prairie; removes the chaos of the farm!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 10, 2002)

That's alright, I was gone for 6 days myself so I hardly noticed 

Diaochan is struck by the ghoul for *1 hit*.

*Ghoul*
*hits remaining:* 1 / -

_Ghoul 1 attacks:_ *The staff destroys the castle; avoids the edge of the blade!*

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 11, 2002)

Snarling, Diaochan tries to finish the ghoul!

The dagger assails the ocean; fends off the storm of the tides!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 11, 2002)

Diaochan rushes in, but the ghoul easily avoids her attack and knocks her back with a stiff armed attack.  Diaochan takes *1 hit*.

*Ghoul*
*hits remaining:* 1 / -

_Ghoul 1 attacks:_ *The east wind leaps below the cliff; scatters the kick of the grave and bows higher than the terror of the ice!*

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 11, 2002)

((Diaochan kicks the generator))

The ki-rin lies over the badlands; parts the terror of the river!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 11, 2002)

Diaochan goes high while the ghoul goes low, giving her the slight edge.  In a second, the fight is over and the ghoul lies unmoving.  

_Diaochan recieves 1.5 experience points_

She also finds a single yen on the floor of the earthen room.

There is a single exit from the room, a wide tunnel across from where she entered.  The tunnel heads downward at a good angle.


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 11, 2002)

Diaochan continues on downward....

Diaochan
Hits: 4 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 6
Exp: 4.5
Yen: 5

Fated
Master of the Flawless Willow

Spear
Dagger
Sword
Kama
Tiger Claw +2/+2
Snake Whip +2/+2

Is there any way to guarantee that I can qualify for an epic feat at the end of this level?


----------



## Wicht (Oct 11, 2002)

We will see. 

The tunnel goes down for quite a ways and then levels off.  

The smell down here is attrocious.  

As she walks forward, Diaochan hears more sound up ahead, a shuffling of feet on the dirt and the growls of ghouls.  A little further and she can see what at first appears to be an end to the tunnel.  Two ghouls are standing in front of it.  Then a foul-smelling breeze wafts through the tunnel and Diaochan sees the end of the tunnel appear to move with the breeze.

The ghouls snarl at her.


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 12, 2002)

Proceeding with abandon, Diaochan tries to slice the arm of one of the ghouls clean off!

The scythe rends the fountain; shreds the thrust of the horn!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 12, 2002)

The two ghouls snarl and react ferociously.

*Ghoul guards*
*CR:* 4
*Hits:* 5
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Undead, Master of the Cemetery, Student of the Claw

_Ghoul 1 attacks Diaochan:_ *The foot flies higher than the beach; protects against the roar of the storm!*

_Ghoul 2 attacks Diaochan:_ *The grasshopper leaps upon the wastelands; removes the chi of the wood!*


----------



## Wicht (Oct 12, 2002)

Diaochan's quick ans strong attack gives her a momentary advantage.  However the injured ghoul delivers a crushing attack.

*Ghoul guards*
*Hits Remaining:* 4 / 5 

_Ghoul 1 attacks Diaochan:_ *The trident crushes the sea; shreds the chi of the flower!*

_Ghoul 2 attacks Diaochan:_ *The wolf rides by the desert; absorbs the quickening of the tides!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 13, 2002)

The fist punches upon the shrine as it devastates the spring; shreds the punch of the stone!

Diaochan attacks the second ghoulish creature!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 15, 2002)

Diaochan takes *1 hit* from the feirce attack of the injured ghoul, but as she stumbles back she still manages to wound the other as it moves in closer.

*Ghoul guards*
*Hits Remaining:* 4 / 4 

_Ghoul 1 attacks Diaochan:_ *The tiger dodges atop the cliff; fends off the cut of the insect and forcefully defends against the tempest of the venom!*

_Ghoul 2 attacks Diaochan:_ *The raven slides facing the marsh; avoids the throw of the lash!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 16, 2002)

Diaochan attacks the second creature with her spearThe spear rides before the waterfall; silences the chaos of the field!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 16, 2002)

Diaochan barely manages to stab the second ghoul, but the other ghoul moves too swiftly for her and she takes *1 hit*.

*Ghoul guards*
*Hits Remaining:* 4 / 2 

_Ghoul 1 attacks Diaochan:_ *The cherry blossom sweeps from the plain; flies upon the blood of the venom!*

_Ghoul 2 attacks Diaochan:_ *The rat scourges the waterfall; blocks the storm of the grave!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 16, 2002)

Diaochan stikes toward the more injured ghoul

The phoenix impales the pillars; wards off the gaze of the farm!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 16, 2002)

Diaochan's skill is now better displayed as she avoids both menacing attacks and spinning delivers a feirce strike to the second ghoul.

*Ghoul guards*
*Hits Remaining:* 4 / 1

_Ghoul 1 attacks Diaochan:_ *The fang ravages the ruins; protects against the blood of the abomination!*

_Ghoul 2 attacks Diaochan:_ *The southern cross shatters the shrine; removes the chaos of the grass!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 16, 2002)

Smiling, Diaochan tries to finish the second ghoul 

The raven blasts the well; dodges the rising of the flower!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 16, 2002)

Diaochan simply overpowers the one ghoul and kills it.  The other one bites Diaochan for *1 hit*.

*Ghoul guards*
*Hits Remaining:* 4 / -

_Ghoul 1 attacks Diaochan:_ *The northstar drops within the vineyard; parries the onslaught of the ice! *yen**

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 16, 2002)

Getting desperate and nervous from her injuries Diaochan attacks again.


The hammer appears above the badlands; blocks the quickening of the star!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 16, 2002)

Diaochan defends well and somehow manages to hit the ghoul again.

*Ghoul guards*
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / -

_Ghoul 1 attacks Diaochan:_ *The scorpion prances over the desert; parries the punch of the club!*

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 20, 2002)

Diaochan strikes again! 

The spider wracks the peaks; guards against the onslaught of the insect!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 22, 2002)

As the ghoul leaps over her, Diaochan strikes up and connects.

*Ghoul guard*
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / -

_Ghoul 1 attacks Diaochan:_ *The east wind beautifully illuminates the swamp; averts the motion of the horn!*

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 27, 2002)

Striking with quickness and falling back, Diaochan tries to emulate the snake with a lightning quick attack!

The snake masterfully scourges the marsh; removes the violence of the sky!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 30, 2002)

Again Daiochan strikes.

*Ghoul guard*
*Hits Remaining:* 1 / -

_Ghoul 1 attacks Diaochan:_ *The mace wracks the bluff; conceals the energy of the bone!*

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 30, 2002)

Diaochan strikes at the ghoul's heart with her sword

The sword rends the marsh; conceals the beauty of the horn!


----------



## Wicht (Oct 30, 2002)

The two combatants strike out at each other with equal ferocity, but the ghouls attack is more brutal and effective.  Diaochan takes *1 hit*.

*Ghoul guard*
*Hits Remaining:* 1 / -

_Ghoul 1 attacks Diaochan:_ *The tiger tracks in the midst of the rapids; wards off the throw of the rodent as it harshly parts the blood of the ice!*

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 1, 2002)

Although she should be frightened because she only has a single hit left, Diaochan calms pulls out her patented Willow style (swear i didn't fish!)

The willow speaks within the clouds; dodges the rolling of the tides!


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 1, 2002)

Wicht, could you give me some advice for how to make Cait's adventure more fun for you?


----------



## Wicht (Nov 1, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *Wicht, could you give me some advice for how to make Cait's adventure more fun for you? *




I was enjoying it as is.  

Why do you ask?


----------



## Wicht (Nov 1, 2002)

I believe Diochan actually has 2 hits left but maybe I am miscounting... regardless... 

Diaochan spins and takes out the ghoul.  

_Diaochan recieves 2 experience points from the battle._

A search of the body reveals a single yen between the two ghouls.

The tunnel is blocked by an old dirty curtain.  Something large shifts on the other side.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 1, 2002)

Diaochan
Hits: 5 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 7
Exp: .5
Yen: 6

Fated
Perfect Master of the Flawless Willow
Master of the Flawless Willow

Spear
Dagger
Sword
Kama
Tiger Claw +2/+2
Snake Whip +2/+2

Diaochan focuses her strength and pulls back the curtain


----------



## Wicht (Nov 2, 2002)

On the other side of the curtain, Diaochan's light illuminates the grotesque and fat figure of some sort of creature.  It's skin is yellow and cracked.  Its eyes gleam a sickly yellow color and it stinks.  This mound of dead flesh is chewing on something unwholesome looking and Diaochan sees that its claws look wicked enough.

"Well, well," rasps an almost feminine voice, "Fresh meat my darling.  Are you tender?  Do you bleed?  Come closer so I may touch you."

The stench of garbage mingles in with the stench of the huge ghoul and Diaochan sees the tunnel continues on past the disgusting creature.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 3, 2002)

"Stand not in my path foul abomination. I seek the entrance to the dungeons of Wicht"


(how much money would it cost to buy, say, a Rod of the Willow with the maximum + to willow attacks?)


----------



## Wicht (Nov 5, 2002)

"You have found the entrance to his garbage bins," laughs the horrible creature, "But it shall not do you any good for I shall make sure you proceed no further."

Moving more swiftly than seems possible for a thing so fat, the monster moves to claw at Diaochan. 

*Ghoul Lord
CR:* 11
*Hits:* 13
*Yen Factor:* 2
*Powers:* Undead
Toughness
Perfect Master of the Invisible Cemetery
Master of the Rolling Claw
Master of the Mighty Rat
Fist of Fury (x2)

_The Ghoul Lord attacks:_ *The claw rides in the midst of the cemetery; fends off the touch of the body!*

A +5 weapon of a style type cost 20 yen.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 5, 2002)

Diaochan uses her newly acquired perfect mastery skill:

The Willow mercilessly vanquishes the plain; negates the blood of the fires!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 6, 2002)

I assume that should be a Flawless Willow attack? 

Diaochan striked the Ghoul Lord who promptly tries to disembowel his opponent. 

*Ghoul Lord*
*Hits Remaining:* 9

_The Ghoul Lord attacks:_ *The **Invisible Cemetery removes the swamp; fluidly averts the gaze of the star!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 6, 2002)

If perfect master and strategic planner, or perfect master of the style and perfect master of the location can both be bought and stack that move should be : 

The Invisible X removes the cemetery; fluidly averts the gaze of the star! 

Should it not ?


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 7, 2002)

It must be Fate, but Diaochan avoids the Ghoul's attack.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 7, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *The Invisible X removes the cemetery; fluidly averts the gaze of the star!  *




Oops.  You are right.  

It was not however a Willow move IIRC so we will leave it as is this time.

*tleilaxu*: Diaochan ought to still post an attack and I will kick Fated in if she misses and is struck.  Fated can work after the round has been judged so there is the possibility you will not need to use it.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 8, 2002)

The raven cuts the tombs; parries the touch of the tree!

Diaochan makes a strong attack against the ghoul. (cuts the tombs! haha )


----------



## Wicht (Nov 8, 2002)

Diaochan's attack perfectly parries the ghouls onslaught.  But the ghoul lord is far from done.  Enraged he charges at Diaochan. 

*Ghoul Lord*
*Hits Remaining:* 8

_The Ghoul Lord attacks:_ *The weasel demolishes the ricefield; scatters the beauty of the sky!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 9, 2002)

Diaochan tries to slide away from the charge...

The hammer slides within the grotto; absorbs the chaos of the reptile!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 9, 2002)

Diaochan's defense is a little too slow and the ghoul lord strikes her for *1 hit*.  Giggling like a maniac the ghoul lord stands erect and Diaochan suddenly realizes the fat creature stands nearly nine feet tall. 

*Ghoul Lord*
*Hits Remaining:* 8

_The Ghoul Lord attacks:_ *The staff falls facing the cliff; reduces the blood of the bird!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 10, 2002)

Diaochan tries a new style!

The tsunami decimates the dungeon; averts the assailment of the club!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 10, 2002)

The Ghoul Lord tries to fall on Diaochan who easily sidesteps and strikes.  The ghoul lord stands once more to try it again. 

*Ghoul Lord*
*Hits Remaining:* 7

_The Ghoul Lord attacks:_ *The tsunami crushes the badlands; scatters the energy of the grave!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 10, 2002)

Diaochan charges toward the ghoul and tries to knock it over...

The grasshopper charges the city; avoids the aggression of the mire!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 10, 2002)

Diaochan takes *1 hit* as she charges straight into the oncoming weight of rgw monster. 

*Ghoul Lord*
*Hits Remaining:* 7

_The Ghoul Lord attacks:_ *The foot glides over the ruins; absorbs the efforts of the ice!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 11, 2002)

Hits: 5

Diaochan begins to feel she might be outmatched, but remains defiant toward the ghoul.

"Tell me where to find Wicht!"

The thunder sings in the midst of the city; dodges the stab of the elements!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 11, 2002)

Diaochan lands a blow as she ducks the nimble kick of the grotesque beast.

Hearing her question the monster laughs shrilly, "If the footmen tire you, why would you seek to run with horses!  Did you not see his tomb at the west end of the cemetery.  Therein lies the short path to hell, but maybe I can send you there quicker still!" 

*Ghoul Lord*
*Hits Remaining:* 6

_The Ghoul Lord attacks:_ *The mantis removes the shrine; silences the throw of the wood!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 11, 2002)

Diaochan jumps around a bit

The west wind falls higher than the rapids; leaps over the touch of the tree!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 11, 2002)

Diaochan takes *1 hit*. 

*Ghoul Lord*
*Hits Remaining:* 6

_The Ghoul Lord attacks:_ *The southern cross scourges the canyon; leaps over the rolling of the lash!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 12, 2002)

Diaochan rolls away from the attack and sweeps her leg under the ghoul, trying to turn it's height into a disadvantage.

The mantis falls through the labyrinth; defends against the kick of the flame!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 12, 2002)

Diaochan takes another *1 hit*.  As she falls backward, her vision blurs and she cannot see her assailant. 

*Ghoul Lord*
*Hits Remaining:* 6

_The Ghoul Lord attacks:_ *The invisible west wind lies from the sea; parts the onslaught of the wind!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 12, 2002)

For a moment Diaochan panics, then she finds inner focus and closes her eyes, trusting to her other senses....


The crane tranquilly tramples the cliff; quells the edge of the wind!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 12, 2002)

Diaochan reaches out, trusting to her other senses and strikes the ghoulish creature.  Even as she does so the fog in her head begins to lift and she can see normally again. 

*Ghoul Lord*
*Hits Remaining:* 5

_The Ghoul Lord attacks:_ *The snake menacingly mangles the clearing; grasps the energy of the isle! *yen**


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 13, 2002)

Hits: 3

Diaochan tries to use the strength of the ghoul's powerful attack against it by leaping out of the way. If she succeeds she tries to trp the ghoul...

The spear dodges higher than the city; wards off the foray of the club!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 13, 2002)

Only the fact that Diaochan leaps high during the low attack of the ghoul saves her from being mangled.

The huge ghoul falls and rolls with the fall. 

*Ghoul Lord*
*Hits Remaining:* 4

_The Ghoul Lord attacks:_ *The staff tumbles underneath the castle; protects against the cut of the body! *yen** 

yen = 4


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 14, 2002)

Diaochan matches the ghoul's style

The staff swims across the fountain; dominates the rolling of the pole!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 14, 2002)

I forgot to give you an extra hit for your spear attack last round. 

Diaochan easily strikes the ghoul lord. 

*Ghoul Lord*
*Hits Remaining:* 2

_The Ghoul Lord attacks:_ *The sword removes the well; fends off the violence of the spring!* 

yen = 4


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 14, 2002)

Diaochan again brings her spear towards the ghoul

The spear rains upon the atoll; shreds the beauty of the fires!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 14, 2002)

The attack of the ghoul lord almost connects, but Diaochan, narrowly avoiding injury rains down attacks and finishes off the great ghoul.

Diaochan, looking over the area, finds 4 yen on the corpse upon which the ghoul had been feeding.  _Diaochan recieves 2.5 experience points from the fight._

The tunnel continues past the huge body.  The smell of garbage wafts up from that direction.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 15, 2002)

Diaochan
Hits: 5 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 7
Exp: 3
Yen: 10

Fated
Perfect Master of the Flawless Willow
Master of the Flawless Willow

Spear
Dagger
Sword
Kama
Tiger Claw +2/+2
Snake Whip +2/+2


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 15, 2002)

Diaochan continues down the tunnel to see what she can see....


----------



## Wicht (Nov 15, 2002)

The tunnel leads straight into a huge circular pit.  The smell of garbage wafts up from the depths.  A path winds around the side of the pit, going up to Diaochan's right and down to her left.  As the dirt path goes down, the pit slowly narrows so that the path spirals below and above itself.  

At the bottom of the pit, Diaochan can see distantly a red glow, as of something burning.  Here and there along the path, especially above her, Diaochan sees that other tunnels open up off of the path.  She can hear things moving up there but she cannot see anything.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 16, 2002)

Diaochan walks toward the light


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

The path spirals down and Diaochan follows it.  She passes by a small tunnel on her left.  It is about two feet in diameter.  There is the sound of something moving within.  The path continues to spiral down in front of Diaochan.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 16, 2002)

Diaochan goes down the small tunnel


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

The tunnel goes into the earth for about twenty feet and then opens up into a larger room with a foul stench.  it would appear to be a garbage pit.  At least there are what appear to be piles of garbage within.

There is movement from within the room indicating to Diaochan that she is not quite alone.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 16, 2002)

Diaochan readies herself for action and approaches the noise.

"Reveal yourselves!"


----------



## Wicht (Nov 16, 2002)

A trio of rats jumps out at her.  They are avor a foot long each and parts of their skin seems to be falling off of them.  They move with a strange ackward motion as if they are not quite right.  Diaochan has little time to worry about this as they bare their teeth and charge in to attack.[/chocolate]

*Zombie Rats*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Powers:* Undead, Expert of the Rat

_Zombie Rat 1 attacks:_ *The tricky chain seeks below the peaks; averts the thrust of the horn!*

_Zombie Rat 2 attacks:_ *The lotus blossom dodges near the tundra; quells the speed of the sky!*

_Zombie Rat 3 attacks:_ *The spear prances near the foothills; dodges the roar of the feline!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

Diaochan tries to force down her disgust at thses vermin and throws a stone at the third one...

The blizzard lies next to the volcano; dodges the slash of the lash!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

The second rat bites Diaochan for *1 hit*.

*Zombie Rats*
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 3 / 2
*Powers:* Undead, Expert of the Rat

_Zombie Rat 1 attacks:_ *The scorpion slaughters the canyon; painlessly wards off the quickening of the body!*

_Zombie Rat 2 attacks:_ *The northstar sinuously dominates the fountain; quells the throw of the barrens!*

_Zombie Rat 3 attacks:_ *The mantis flies over the clouds; conceals the thrust of the body!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

Diaochan strikes out at the third rat again using the Oak style, less graceful than the willow style but more direct!

The oak quells the wastelands; shields against the rising of the maze!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

The first rat bites Diaochan for *1 hit*.

*Zombie Rats*
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 3 / 1
*Powers:* Undead, Expert of the Rat

_Zombie Rat 1 attacks:_ *The kama illuminates the city as it drops facing NorthGuard Keep; guards against the descent of the bird!*

_Zombie Rat 2 attacks:_ *The raven demolishes the atoll; shreds the speed of the lash!*

_Zombie Rat 3 attacks:_ *The manticore wounds the forest; waves away the touch of the ledge and reflexively shields the terror of the farm!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

The Willow shreds the clearing; shouts higher than the assailment of the rodent!

Diaochan uses her perfect mastery to strike the second rat, then cleaving the third rat.

Hits: 5


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

that should be a _Flawless_ Willow - adds 1 hit and makes the move sound better 

Diaochan's flawless attack succeeds and two of the rats fly through the air, landing lifeless and unmoving.

*Zombie Rats*
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / - / -
*Powers:* Undead, Expert of the Rat

_Zombie Rat 1 attacks:_ *The scythe rends the fountain; fends off the violence of the tides and beautifully shields the foray of the club!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

Diaochan responds with the same style, though she wonders what type of style rats could have anyway...

The scythe wracks the beach before it punches the Eyrie of the Phoenix; ferociously averts the onslaught of the fires!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

Diaochan takes another *1 hit*.

*Zombie Rats*
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / - / -
*Powers:* Undead, Expert of the Rat

_Zombie Rat 1 attacks:_ *The sword attacks the cliff; parries the assailment of the fortification!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

Diaochan wonders if undead rats can still carry diseases and decides to try not to get bitten anymore. Using the snake style she strikes quickly and then jumps out of range...

The snake strikes the volcano; waves away the aggression of the insect!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

If Diaochan had been a novice she would not have pulled off the attack, but her experience helps give her the edge and she strikes the rat with her snake whip and kills it.

_Diaochan recieves 1.5 experience from the fight._


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

Diaochan
Hits: 5 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 7
Exp: 4.5
Yen: 10

Fated
Perfect Master of the Flawless Willow
Master of the Flawless Willow

Spear
Dagger
Sword
Kama
Tiger Claw +2/+2
Snake Whip +2/+2

Diaochan searches the room


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

What about an item that gives +5 to willow and +5 to flawless attacks?


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

Off the top of my head I think the cost would be 20 for the +5 to Willow.  For the Flawless part I am not sure we would want to allow a +5 for a modifier add on; but its 1 yen for a +1 for the modifier.  Thus 21 yen for +6 with a Flawless Willow weapon for a total of 10 hits per successful strike.

The room is indeed a garbage pit.  Across from where the tunnel enters the room, about ten feet off the floor is a ledge.  Diaochan thinks she sees a door up there as well.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

Diaochan jumps up the ledge and tries to open the door there...

(OK, I just asked because the the Monderfal in the 100 kingdoms thread the character has an item that gives +5 phoenix +5 avenging, and I wasn't even aware that you could boost modifiers)


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 17, 2002)

From the YBA Rules:


The price for a weapon that does one extra damage when a successful attack using its style is made is 2 Yen. Two extra damage makes the price 5 Yen. Three extra damage makes the price 10 Yen. After that, for each extra damage done the price is increased by 5 Yen. 
.........
The maximum amount of damage that can be added to any one style by a weapon is 5.
.............
Modifiers may be purchased at a cost of 1 Yen for +1 damage, 2 Yen for +2 damage, 4 Yen for +3 damage, 8 Yen for +4 damage, and 16 Yen for +5 damage.

So +5 Flawless and +5 Willow would be 36 Yen.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

Gotcha


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Modifiers may be purchased at a cost of 1 Yen for +1 damage, 2 Yen for +2 damage, 4 Yen for +3 damage, 8 Yen for +4 damage, and 16 Yen for +5 damage.
> 
> So +5 Flawless and +5 Willow would be 36 Yen. *




I had forgotten we had fixed a price for modifiers.  I think that will have to be taken out in a set of new rules.  Perfect Mastery is more common then I thought it would be and 14 hits an attack is a little too much, especially when with a perfectly mastered location and a second weapon you can increase that to 27 hits of damage in one round.

*******************************

Diaochan skoots onto the ledge and opens the door.

An orc on the other side looks at Diaochan in surprise


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 17, 2002)

OOC- sorry to interrupt but I believe a move should only be able to have 1 modifier like any normal generated one. So the limit would be: 

1 (Base) + 2 (Expert) x2 + 1 Mod x2 + 15 (Weapons) = 22. 

I think thats what the rules say.

Edit- Also 1 Shove Cost 2 XP totally negates the whole lot of it. Which costs 60 Yen and 32 XP.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *OOC- sorry to interrupt but I believe a move should only be able to have 1 modifier like any normal generated one. So the limit would be:
> 
> 1 (Base) + 2 (Expert) x2 + 1 Mod x2 + 15 (Weapons) = 22.
> 
> I think thats what the rules say. *



yet another point on which the rules ought to be clearer.  A fighter should be able to use two perfect masteries in the same round providing one is a location and one is a style.  This would mean that for that particular round a move could have two modifiers.  I looked and see the perfect mastery rules do not mention this, mentioning only strategic planner being used in connection with a perfect mastery but yet the potential is there for such a thing to occur.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 17, 2002)

Diaochan attacks the orc, chopping at its neck!

The mantis destroys the canyon; averts the stab of the venom!


((BTW, since I have been playing this game for almost a year now can I get promoted to Journeyman Judge?))


----------



## Wicht (Nov 17, 2002)

Though surprised the orc attempts to defend itself.

*orc*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Possessions:* Leather Armor, Sword
*Powers:* Dirty Trick

_The orc attacks:_ *The mantis flips from the waterfall; scatters the foray of the river!* 

********************************

Diaochan strikes the orc for *1 hit.*


The judge ranks only apply to the YB game - If you judge a few of those matches and promote some people you can quickly make journeyman.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 18, 2002)

((I quit YB for YBA quite a while ago, though i did judge quite a few matches back then. my time zone makes it too frustrating for people i think. you are one of the only one's who can deal with the 1 post a day thing...))

Diaochan delivers a nasty roundhouse kick!

The foot becomes one with the cliff; shields the efforts of the elements and stands upon the gaze of the lash!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 18, 2002)

*orc*
*Hits Remaining:* 2

_The orc attacks:_ *The turtle unremittingly wounds the foothills; waves away the foray of the pole!* 

********************************

The orc strikes Diaochan for *1 hit.*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 20, 2002)

Diaochan busts the orc upside the head

The fist quells the tundra; absorbs the slash of the farm! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Nov 20, 2002)

*orc*
*Hits Remaining:* 2

_The orc attacks:_ *The superior whip dodges through the fountain; avoids the roar of the rodent!* 

********************************

Diaochan strikes the orc for *1 hit.*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 20, 2002)

Diaochan stabs at the orc's groin area

The dagger sucker punches the clouds; dodges the roar of the body!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 20, 2002)

*orc*
*Hits Remaining:* 1

_The orc attacks:_ *The sword scourges the desert; fends off the motion of the blade!* 

********************************

The orc hits Diaochan with its sword for *2 hits.*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 20, 2002)

The whip flips next to the plain; dodges the pain of the sands!

Hits: 3


----------



## Wicht (Nov 20, 2002)

*orc*
*Hits Remaining:* 1

_The orc attacks:_ *The fang rides underneath the volcano; absorbs the chaos of the wood!* 

********************************

Diaochan barely manages to avoid the orcs attack but doing so allows her to strike a killing blow.

_Dioachan recieves 1/2 an experience point.  _

There is a short hallway past the orc.  It ends at a closed door.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 21, 2002)

Diaochan
Hits: 6 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 8
Exp: 0
Yen: 10


Perfect Master of the Flawless Willow
Master of the Flawless Willow
Fated

Dirty Trick
Student of the Turtle


Tiger Claw +2/+2
Snake Whip +2/+2
Spear
Dagger
Sword
Kama

 Diaochan approaches and opens the door


----------



## Wicht (Nov 21, 2002)

The door opens revealing a square room, lit by a torch.  Two orcs are lounging in here.  At the sight of Diaochan opening the door they jump up from the floor (they were laying on skins) and they draw their swords.

"What are you doing here?" one of them shouts at Diaochan.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 21, 2002)

"I'm looking for Wicht. Is this the right direction?"


----------



## Wicht (Nov 22, 2002)

The orcs looked momentarily confused.

"You are looking for Lord Wicht!?"

"Nobody goes looking for him, they come when summoned."

"I suppose," says the first orc thoughtfully, "The quickest way to see him would be through his tomb in the cemetery above, going all the way through the caves, the city and then through hell itself is tough."

"Why do you want to see Lord Wicht?" asks the other orc.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 23, 2002)

"Is there a way to get to the underground city from here?"


----------



## Wicht (Nov 23, 2002)

"With yer feet," grunts one of the orcs, "what do we look like tour-guides."

"Hey wait a minute!" says the other, "Wasn't Brizgot taking out some trash.  What happened to him."

The orcs move as if to look past Diaochan to see if they see their friend.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 23, 2002)

"Oh sorry, you see I killed him, like this- The fox annihilates the fountain; guards against the energy of the wood!

"Because, you see, I am not a friend of Wicht, and friends of Wicht are no friends of mine"


----------



## Wicht (Nov 25, 2002)

*Orcs*
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 3

_Orc1 attacks:_ *Dirty Trick!*

_Orc2 attacks:_ * n/a*

**************************

The first orc reacts swiftly, shouting, "Whoa!!! Stop!!!  Time Out!!!"

Diaochan stops for a moment, wondering what is going on and then the orc smiling toothily, rushes in to attack.  It was just a trick.

***************************

_Orc1 attacks:_ *The fist rides near the grotto; parts the gaze of the shell!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 25, 2002)

Diaochan dances between the two orcs and tries to get them to hit each other

The raven dances atop the foothills; dominates the push of the storm!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 26, 2002)

*Orcs*
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 3

_Orc2 attacks:_ *The dragon sings within the labyrinth; averts the energy of the tides!*

**************************

Diaochan manages to evade the first orc's attack, but she cannot completely escape the attack of the second who deals *1 hit* to her

***************************

_Orc1 attacks:_ *The nunchaku bows across the prairie and fluidly kicks the Graveyard of the Undying; defends against the storm of the settlement!* 

make sure to mention which orc you are directly trying to damage.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 26, 2002)

Diaochan continues to try to avoid the orcs and whips out a quick boot to the first orc's head....


----------



## Wicht (Nov 27, 2002)

and your move is? 

 

I had already applied your first move incidentally to the first orc.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 27, 2002)

*sigh* the first attack was better... oh well...

The weasel slashes below the canyon; leaps over the chi of the isle!


----------



## Wicht (Nov 30, 2002)

_Orc2 attacks:_ *The spear illuminates the cliff; parts the onslaught of the grass!*[/color]


----------



## Wicht (Nov 30, 2002)

Diaochan evades the 2nd orc, but the first strikes for *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Nov 30, 2002)

_Orc1:_ *The blizzard devours the volcano and slashes atop the settlement; shields against the pain of the abomination!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 2, 2002)

i'm confused. why is only one orc attacking at a time? how can i choose who to attack if only one is attacking?


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 2, 2002)

(The second orc still has an unused Dirty Trick, so it acts after you do.  The first orc already used its Dirty Trick, so it acts before you do.)


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 2, 2002)

but i also have a dirty trick


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 3, 2002)

(Good point...  and since you just bought the Dirty Trick, I'd guess that Wicht simply didn't notice that you had it.  But I'd best stop poking my nose into your thread, and let Wicht answer this for himself.   )


----------



## Wicht (Dec 3, 2002)

I gotta admit, I am so used to you not having a dirty trick, I was acting as if you did not have one.  As you have more hits then they, they do go first.  Here is the second attack:

_Orc 2 attacks:_ *The willow moves facing the castle; wards off the motion of the maze!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 4, 2002)

Diaochan laughs and easily nails the second orc 

The willow parts the ravine; silences the kick of the spring! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 4, 2002)

Aquick and powerful strike puts the second orc out for good but the first orc manages to get in behind Diaochan and strikes her for *1 hit*.

***************************

*Orcs*
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / -

_Orc1 attacks:_ *The lotus blossom carves the badlands; parts the aggression of the mire!* 

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 5, 2002)

Diaochan waves her arms around like Bruce Lee and attacks

The tricky dragon glides on top of the sea; wards off the quickening of the horn as it appears near the onslaught of the reptile!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 5, 2002)

Her movements confuse the poor orc and she manages to get in a blow.

***************************

*Orcs*
*Hits Remaining:* 1 / -

_Orc1 attacks:_ *The hammer penetrates the bluff; absorbs the offensive of the wood!* 

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 5, 2002)

Diaochan tries to put the orc down

The mantis speaks close to the temple; removes the throw of the flower!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 5, 2002)

The orc punches through Diochan's defenses for *1 hit*.

***************************

*Orcs*
*Hits Remaining:* 1 / -

_Orc1 attacks:_ *The mace overwhelms the hells; leaps over the descent of the storm!* 

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 5, 2002)

The northstar becomes one with the ravine; blocks the quickening of the river as it conceals the terror of the feline!

Diaochan tries once more...


----------



## Wicht (Dec 5, 2002)

The orc pummels Diochan with the hilt of its sword for *1 hit*.

***************************

*Orcs*
*Hits Remaining:* 1 / -

_Orc1 attacks:_ *The mace assaults the shrine; shields the tempest of the spring!* 

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 5, 2002)

Hits: 3

Beginning to get frustrated, Diaochan responds with more force

The blizzard blasts the volcano; quells the aggression of the lash!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 5, 2002)

Diaochan unleashes and the orc falls to the floor.  Searching the bodies reveals that in addition to their possessions (leather armor and sword), they have *1 yen*.  Each orc also has a long length of twine rolled into a ball in their belt pouch.

_Diaochan recieves 1/2 and experience point._

There is a door across from the one that Diaochan entered through.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 5, 2002)

Diaochan grabs all the items and heads to the next door...


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 6, 2002)

Diaochan
Hits: 6 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 8
Exp: .5
Yen: 11


Perfect Master of the Flawless Willow
Master of the Flawless Willow
Fated

Dirty Trick
Student of the Turtle


Tiger Claw +2/+2
Snake Whip +2/+2
Spear
Dagger
Sword
Kama

Extras
Sword x2
Leather Armor x2


----------



## Wicht (Dec 6, 2002)

The next room turns out to be a twenty foot by twenty foot room, perfectly square and relatively featureless, except for three doors and a hook.  Besides the door Diaochan exits, there is a door in the middle of the wall to Diaochan's left and another in the middle of the wall straight across from her.  The hook is made of iron and is about two inches wide and is set in the middle of the one wall without a door.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 7, 2002)

Diaochan inspects the hook more closely...


----------



## Wicht (Dec 7, 2002)

Other than being the sort of iron hook that one might hang something from or tie something to, there is nothing special about it.  It contains no moving parts and is securely fastened to the rock wall.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 8, 2002)

Diaochan tries the door to the left....


----------



## Wicht (Dec 10, 2002)

Diaochan opens the door on the left.  Dioachan looks through it and into a nearly featureless stone room, twenty feet by twenty feet, with a simple door in the middle of each wall.  All the doors are identical.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 10, 2002)

Diaochan abandons this door and tries the other new door in the original room where she slew the orcs...


----------



## Wicht (Dec 10, 2002)

I am confused as to which door you meant.  

A short hallway led intot he room with the two orcs.  There was only two doors in that room.  Diaochan entered through one and exited through the other.

This led to a room that had a total of three doors, one of which Diaochan entered the room through.  She then opened the door to her left but did not go in.  There remains just the one remaining door to open in that room, but no doors to open in the previous room in which she killed the orcs.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 10, 2002)

sorry, she wants the one remaining door in the room AFTER the orcs....


----------



## Wicht (Dec 11, 2002)

Opening the door reveals a room nearly identical to the one she is in, except for one thing - it contains orcs - two of them that Diochan can see.  They are themselves in the process of opening a door straight across from Diaochan and walking through it.  They see Diaochan as soon she sees them and they stop.

"Who are you!" one of them barks as the other draws a sword.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm a messenger from the surface. I have a message for Wicht. Am I going the right direction?


----------



## Wicht (Dec 12, 2002)

"This is the long way to get to see Wicht," says one of the puzzled.

"You really should go back up to the cemetery and enter through His Tomb.  It will take you straight to him," says another helpfully.  

A third orc walks through the door behind the other two and looks at Diaochan suspiciously.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 13, 2002)

If this way doesn't go to Wicht's lair, then where does it go? The instructions I was given told me to come through this way.

Diaochan holds up a slip of paper.


----------



## Wicht (Dec 13, 2002)

"Ya can get to Lord Wicht 'dis way," says one of the orcs slowly and patiently.

"If ya can get the werewolves on the fourth level to look for 'da secret stairs," puts in one.

The other continues, "But its not 'da fastest way.  The Rats have a way of getting 'dere for the garbage but we don't go 'dat way."

"Ya want to go back to the cemetery and find Wicht's Tomb.  Ask the snooty fellow in there to show you down," says the orc who first addressed Diaochan, "Right now you are in the home of the Orcs of the Steel Fang.  We live next to the goblins of the infernal sword and downstairs are a bunch of ogres and just underneath them is a pack of were-wolves who hate everyone else.  Its just lucky you made it in here as far as you did past the maze."


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 14, 2002)

Oh... I see. Before make my delivery with Wicht I am supposed to bring him the head of a werewolf. I guess that is why I was sent this way. Maybe one of you could lead me there? This 'maze' business seems a bit disconcerting....


----------



## Wicht (Dec 14, 2002)

The orcs look at one another with apprehension.

"Crikes," says one, "You may be supposed to get 'da head of a werewolf but I don't want no parts of 'dat.  If 'dem guys found out that some of us was helping you to 'dem we'd be trussed up quick and hauled down fer breakfast."

"The garbage pit."

"Yea, 'dat's right - ya could always head down to 'de garbage pit and go down to 'da fourt' level and sneak in - they wouldn't be expecting anyone going in 'dat way." 

"We could show the way to the garbage pit, we were heading that way anyways."


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 14, 2002)

Sounds good 

Diaochan waits for them to show the way to the garbage pits


----------



## Wicht (Dec 16, 2002)

The orcs move past Diaochan going back the way she came, "Follow us."

They move through the door that Diaochan had just entered through and head across towards the room in which Diaochan had killed two orcs.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

Diaochan follows them....

When everyone sees the bodies she will feign surprise, saying things like "What the hell happened in here?", and "These guys were alive just a few minutes ago..."


----------



## Wicht (Dec 17, 2002)

The three orcs see the bodies and turn on Diaochan.  She feigns surprise and it almost works.  Until one of the orcs, the smarter of the three, notices that Diaochan is carrying the armor and swords of their fallen companions.

With a roar the three orcs charge.

*Orcs*
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 3 / 3

_Orc 1 attacks:_ *The southern cross speaks atop the tundra; waves away the foray of the abomination!*

_Orc 2 attacks:_ *The panther spins near the dungeon; dominates the drive of the cave!*

_Orc 3 attacks:_ *The raven perfectly overwhelms the vineyard; blocks the touch of the crevice!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 17, 2002)

Diaochan quickly dispatches the final orc

The  flawless willow punches close to the sea; dodges the speed of the field!
(cleave to second orc)
Perfect Mastery

Hits: 8


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 18, 2002)

While fighting Diaochan yells"Wait, this is a misunderstanding... the same thing happened with these guys! I didn't want to fight but they forced me to. Now I'll be forced to kill you three as well...."


----------



## Wicht (Dec 18, 2002)

Diaochan manages to evade the first two orcs, but the third one, which she moves to attack overwhelms her and delivers *1 hit*.

When Diaochan yells however the orcs back off a moment.

"*Alright,*" says the smart one, "*Tell us what you want before we resume bashing yer head in.*"


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 18, 2002)

I don't understand.... Shouldn't I auto win with my perfect mastery?


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 18, 2002)

(The only time you get an auto-win is if your opponent's move matches one of _your_ masteries, or if you play a Chair Shot.  Otherwise, even with Perfect Mastery, you have to beat your opponent's move.)


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 19, 2002)

I told you, I am looking for the werewolf den. These guys just attacked me and I had to defend myself. Two weren't difficult, you think I'd have a hard time with three?


----------



## Wicht (Dec 19, 2002)

One of the orcs in the back mutters something about cannon fodder, kicking his feet on the ground.  The orc next to him mutters consolingly and pats his friend on the back. 

The smarter one, the one talking to Diaochan smiles suddenly and says, "Well sure, we can tell you how to get to the were-wolves the quick way.  Go through this door," he indicates the door Diaochan had originally entered the room through.  Head straight on through till you get to the garbage pile.  There will be a rat hole leading to a huge pit, the garbage pit.  You follow that down far enough it will take you straight to hell, but you only want to follow the path down for four rat holes.  At the fourth rat hole below you go in and you will be in the were-wolves garbage room.  If you see their chief, his name is Lord Fuzzpuppy and he gets mad if you don't address him properly."


----------



## Wicht (Dec 19, 2002)

Ciaran is right.  Perfect Mastery does not guarantee a hit, only chair shot does that, it merely guarantees that if you hit you will do at least 4 hits worth of damage.  Which is why it is still best to use the power judiciously.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 19, 2002)

Fuzzpuppy huh? And what are you three gonna do now?


----------



## Wicht (Dec 20, 2002)

"We'll let ya go this time," says the smarter orc, "We know our place in the world and if ya're really on a mission for Lord Wicht we won't stop ya."

The others grin and nod.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 20, 2002)

Diaochan backs away from the orcs and waits for them to leave, then she follows their instructions....


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

The orcs stand and wait for Diaochan to leave.  Eventually the two groups slowly back away together and Diaochan feels confident enough to re-enter the garbage room.  The smell is still pretty bad.  She enters tthe small tunnel and comes out once more at the pit.  Going down the path, she passes three small tunnels leading off left into the earth and after she has circled the edge the enourmous pit twice, she comes at last to the fourth tunnel.  It like the others is large enought to crawl through but only just.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan enters the fourth tunnel....


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

As Diaochan crawls down the tunnel, she realizes that something else is crawling towards her.  With a strange squeak, the creature suddenly charges at her and diaochan has the impression of flashing teeth and rotting flesh as she tries to defend herself in the cramped quarters.

*The cherry blossom wounds the atoll; waves away the storm of the settlement!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan slashes out in the darkness and tries to defend herself as best she can

The claw slashes next to the labyrinth; shields the motion of the garden!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan takes *1 hit*.  Her opponent, a giant rat with rotting flesh and hate filled eyes continues to attack.

*The lotus blossom sweeps by the castle; negates the kick of the rodent!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

recoiling in horror, Diaochan strikes out with Turtle style

The turtle slaughters the peaks while it slaughters the Swamp of Hopelessness; blocks the energy of the ice!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan strikes out, severely injuring the rat, if such a thing can be said to be injured.

*Zombie Rat*
*Hits Remaining:* 1

*The weasel glides atop the cavern; defends against the tempest of the abomination!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan tries to kill the rat with a quick slash

The fist slashes underneath the glade; shreds the descent of the feline!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan manages to just kill the rat.  Its corpse falling atop her.  _Diaochan gets 1/2 an experience point_ and can just barely manage to squeeze past the corpse.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan squeezes by...... 

Diaochan
Hits: 6 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 8
Exp: 1
Yen: 11


Perfect Master of the Flawless Willow
Master of the Flawless Willow
Fated

Dirty Trick
Student of the Turtle


Tiger Claw +2/+2
Snake Whip +2/+2
Spear
Dagger
Sword
Kama

Extras
Sword x2
Leather Armor x2


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan squezzes by the rat and crawls the rest of the length of the tunnel.  She emerges into a room that smells of carrion and offal, a wretched smell and one that threatens to weaken her. As she struggles to fight the impulse to wretch, she is aware of two giant rats, in a condition like the one she just fought, watching her.

_The smell attacks_ *The thunder tracks in the midst of the bluff before it punches atop the stone; negates the onslaught of the insect!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan tries to fight off the nausea The claw scatters the cliff; leaps over the energy of the reptile! *yen*

...and moves to attack one of the rats The lizard appears within the ocean; dominates the offensive of the flame!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan wretches and takes *1 hit* as her body is convulsed by the smell of dead flesh.

The rats attack!

_Rat 1_: *The willow brutalizes the cemetery; wards off the quickening of the fires then it swiftly parries the descent of the storm!*

_Rat 2_:* The tsunami cautiously leaps over the beach; tranquilly fends off the touch of the garden!*


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan despite her condition manages to strike at one of the rats.  The other though delivers *1 hit*

*Hits remaining:* 2 / 3

_Rat 1_: *The speeding lightning flies on top of the ocean; dodges the kick of the barrens!*

_Rat 2_:* The staff drowns the swamp; shreds the thrust of the fortification and tumbles underneath the descent of the sands!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan attacks the first rat again... The turtle silences the vineyard; shields the chaos of the field!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan takes another *1 hit* but still finishes off one of the rats.

*Hits remaining:* - / 3

_Rat 2_:* The staff decimates the foothills; grasps the storm of the canine!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan lazily attacks the other rat

The snake sings by the pillars; fends off the rising of the sky!


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

diaochan's attack is good but the zombie rat is ferocious and shrugging off her attack it strikes Diaochan for *1 hit*.

*Hits remaining:* - / 3

_Rat 2_:* The chain drowns the hells; shields against the aggression of the garden!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan decides to try willow style:

The flawless willow burns the badlands; waves away the aggression of the spring!

PM


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan manages to land a blow, but it is a killing blow.  The undead rat falls unmoving and Diaochan _recieves 1/2 an experience point._

The room is filled with rotting bones, offal and flesh of strange things.  There are stairs of a sort carved into the far wall of the room, leading to a tunnel in the wall.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Diaochan quickly searches the room and then heads down the so called stairs...


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

Finding nothing worthwhile in the room, Diaochan quickly _climbs_ the stairs into the tunnel.  After about ten feet the tunnel ends at a round wooden door.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2002)

Fortune favors the brave...

Diaochan opens the door...

(nite!)


----------



## Wicht (Dec 21, 2002)

The door opens onto a circular tunnel heading to Diaochan's left and right.  The sound of feminine voices singing and something metallic banging comes from the left.  It is silent to the right.  The tunnels are lit by lamps hanging from the ceiling at fifteen foot intervals.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 22, 2002)

Diaochan tries to sneak to the left without alerting anyone to her presence...


----------



## Wicht (Dec 23, 2002)

Moving very quietly, Diaochan soon arrives at a door, partialy open.  The air feels warm near the door.

Approaching the door, Diaochan hears a feminine voice speak.

"Do you smell garbage?  Someone must have left the door to the garbage pit open again."


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 23, 2002)

Diaochan grabs his side of the door so that if someone tries to close it they will think it is stuck....


----------



## Wicht (Dec 26, 2002)

"One would think those men would have more sense," says a woman.

There is the sound of something being chopped and the sound of movement.  No-one approaches the door where Diaochan is standing.  Listening, Diaochan gets the feeling that there are two women on the other side of the door cooking something.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 30, 2002)

Diaochan peeks in to see what the 'women' are doing...


----------



## Wicht (Dec 30, 2002)

The two women seem normal looking enough, though slightly unwashed.  They are chopping up meat and throwing it into a pot.  Diaochan cannot tell what the meat is from.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 31, 2002)

Diaochan clears her throat.  Hello ladies...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 1, 2003)

The women turn swiftly, one of them still hefting her cleaver.  

"Who are you!" demands one.

The one with the knife closes her eyes and sniffs the air curiously and then smiles, "Ahh you came in here via the garbage pit!"

"Can we help you?" says the first, coming closer to Diaochan.  Something in her feral smile makes Diaochan feel a bit uneasy. 

"Are you lost?" asks the one with the knife.

"Are you alone?" asks the other.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 3, 2003)

Diaochan straightens herself up and tries to look as confident and menacing as she can. 

 I have an urgent message for Wicht, but I must take the shortcut through the werewolf area first. I am taking the trashway to shorten the journey. I'll need your names and a description of this level.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 3, 2003)

The two women smile and the one with the knife says, "The werewolf-area you say, you are in it I am afraid.  The evil creatures control this whole level."

"But you are mistaken if you think you can get to Wicht's Lair faster through here.  There was once a secret passage down to the city of the bard, but some foolish adventurer made it impassible.  Now if you want to descend quickly to Wicht you should go back up to the cemetery and go down through Wicht's Tomb.  Or you could descend back down the pit all the way to the bottom and journey through the fires of hell."

"Does Wicht know you are coming?  Does he know about the message?"  There is a strange look in the eye of the woman as she asks this and she hefts here heavy knife a bit.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 4, 2003)

What other ways are there to enter the city of the bard? Is there anything I can do to reopen the passage? looking toward the woman with the knife  I'd quit eyeing me with that knife unless you want to get stuck like a pig


----------



## Wicht (Jan 4, 2003)

"Stick me like a pig would you?" asks the woman taking a step closer to Diaochan, there is no fear in her eyes, "For a guest you have rather a lot to learn about manners, especially if you are really in need of direction."  

The other lays a hand on the shoulder of the first and says, "The garbage pit will also take you to the City of the Bard, there is no place in the lair the pit does not connect to, except Wicht's lair directly.  Is the message urgent?  No, if it was you would be using the entrance through his tomb.  Perhaps Wicht would not mind if you remained a guest for dinner?"


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 5, 2003)

Har Har... and what is for dinner might I ask? Were you planning on putting me in that pot? If so you might find that things won't turn out the way you'd like.... Please give me instructions to the City of the Bard


----------



## Wicht (Jan 6, 2003)

"Does Wicht know you are coming?" repeats one of the women, ignoring Diaochan's question.  There is certainly something about the women's stare that is unsettling. 

"Let's just eat her," snaps the other and charges forward.  The other shrugs and joins in.

*Werewolf women*
*CR:* 5
*Hits:* 5
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Possession:* Knife (+1 dagger)
*Powers :*
Fist of Fury (x2)
Master of the Hidden Wolf
Student of the Sly Claw

_Werewolf Woman 1 attacks:_ *The whip strikes the temple; shreds the descent of the settlement!*
*Fist of fury*
*The crab beautifully shreds the atoll; guards against the blood of the lash!*

_Werewolf Woman 2 attacks:_ *The northstar lies near the tombs; shields the energy of the fortification!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 7, 2003)

Diaochan bashes the second werewolf lady using her perfect mastery....

The Flawless Willow bashes the city; wards off the efforts of the isle!


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 7, 2003)

Diaochan
Hits: 6 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 8
Exp: 1.5
Yen: 11


Perfect Master of the Flawless Willow
Student of the Turtle
Fated
Dirty Trick


Tiger Claw +2/+2
Snake Whip +2/+2
Spear
Dagger
Sword
Kama

Extras
Sword x2
Leather Armor x2


----------



## Wicht (Jan 7, 2003)

The women change as they fight, their features becoming more anamilistic and their teeth sharper.  The first woman strikes repeatedly at Diaochan with hands that have become claws, doing *2 hits* total.  Diaochan, ignoring her manages to injure the other.

*Werewolf women*
*Hits:* 5 / 1

_Werewolf Woman 1 attacks:_ *The whip flips before the canyon; shields against the rising of the club!*

_Werewolf Woman 2 attacks:_ *The mantis parts the temple; silences the chaos of the garden!* 
*Fist of fury*
*The lizard becomes one with the tombs; conceals the storm of the maze!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 7, 2003)

Diaochan responds against the second werewolf with mantis style, trying to take her out of the fight and to even the odds a bit

The mantis wracks the tundra; sweeps by the drive of the wood!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 8, 2003)

Diaochan drops the second woman, but the other comes after her with a fury.

*Werewolf women*
*Hits:* 5 / -

_Werewolf Woman 1 attacks:_ *The mace impales the plain; grasps the touch of the ledge!* 
*Fist of fury*
*The lightning lies next to the paradise; avoids the foray of the settlement!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 9, 2003)

Diaochan slips to the left, yet her images remains in place for a few seconds, giving her the chance to avoid the furious attack

DIRTY TRICK!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 9, 2003)

Diaochan's trick works and the woman misses.

*Werewolf women*
*Hits:* 5 / -

_Werewolf Woman 1 attacks:_ *The fist withers the prairie; leaps over the drive of the storm!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 9, 2003)

Diaochan grabs the pot that the wolf-women were cooking with and slides it at the wolf woman!

The turtle slides across the desert; scatters the chi of the elements!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 10, 2003)

The woman strikes Diaochan for *1 hit*.

*Werewolf women*
*Hits:* 5 / -

_Werewolf Woman 1 attacks:_ *The rat punches within the canyon; defends against the roar of the bone!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 11, 2003)

Diaochan kicks up toward the wolfwoman's head

The crab kicks near the wastelands; avoids the rising of the maze! *yen*

Hits: 5


----------



## Wicht (Jan 11, 2003)

The wolf-woman's attack is a bit more on target and she deals *1 hit*.

*Werewolf women*
*Hits:* 5 / -

_Werewolf Woman 1 attacks:_ *The nunchaku demolishes the tower; defends against the rising of the insect!
*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 12, 2003)

Diaochan makes a flying leap at the wolf woman!


The rat flies in the midst of the shrine; parts the chi of the tree!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 13, 2003)

Diaochan takes another *1 hit*.

*Werewolf women*
*Hits:* 5 / -

_Werewolf Woman 1 attacks:_ *The scorpion spins higher than the ricefield; removes the terror of the mire!
*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 14, 2003)

Diaochan decides a direct approach is best

The chimera bashes the tombs; reduces the drive of the rodent!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 15, 2003)

Diaochan manages to bash the spinning wolf woman.  She flies back and collides with the edge of the fireplace.  Reaching in, avoiding the flames, she grabs a pot of boiling water and throws it at Diaochan.  

*Werewolf women*
*Hits:* 4 / -

_Werewolf Woman 1 attacks:_ *The crane burns the tower; fends off the drive of the fires!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 16, 2003)

Diaochan tries to kick the pot of water back at the woman and follows it with a brutal attack! 


The crab mangles the hells; parries the foray of the body!

Hits: 3


----------



## Wicht (Jan 16, 2003)

Diaochan kicks away the pot before it splashes on her and then strikes the beast woman.

*Werewolf women*
*Hits:* 3 / -

_Werewolf Woman 1 attacks:_ *The willow dodges below the glacier; shreds the blood of the canine!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 16, 2003)

Without fear of being injured, Diaochan makes quite a show of grabbing one of the utensils from the table and using it to poke out one of the werewolf woman's eyes...

The unicorn eliminates the orchard; dominates the chaos of the sands!

(just curious... what if two opponents both draw an attack that the other has mastered?)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 17, 2003)

its a draw

The woman yells as Diaochan manages to poke her in the eye.  With a roar, she moves in to bite Diaochan, blood flowing down her face as she does so.

*Werewolf women*
*Hits:* 2 / -

_Werewolf Woman 1 attacks:_ *The nunchaku devours the village; dominates the assailment of the bird!
*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 18, 2003)

"Yikes" thinks Diaochan. As the werewolf woman rushes at her, she tries to use her opponents eagerness and anger by raising her dagger. Hopefully the werewolf will impale herself...

The dagger attacks the orchard; protects against the throw of the cave!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 18, 2003)

Diaochan yanks her self out of the jaws of the woman, but not before taking *1 hit*.

*Werewolf women*
*Hits:* 2 / -

_Werewolf Woman 1 attacks:_ *The mantis bows below the plain; reduces the blood of the tides!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 18, 2003)

Diaochan attacks again

The lotus blossom shatters the sea; avoids the kick of the flower!

Hits: 2


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

[/b]Diaochan strikes the woman again, and now, clearly on her last legs, the wolf-woman unleashes a kick at Diaochan.

*Werewolf women*
*Hits:* 1 / -

_Werewolf Woman 1 attacks:_ *The cherry blossom kicks the paradise; parts the aggression of the horn!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

Diaochan tries to leap over the wolfwoman and make a flying kick to end her!

The leaping raven scourges the canyon; reduces the descent of the rodent! *yen+yen*

(hehehe... after almost a year of doing this i get my first double yen move! )


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

Diaochan unleashes one last attack that does the trick and the woman collapses lifeless to the ground.  

Diaochan finds 3 yen and 1 knife on the body. _She earns 2 experience points for the fight._

There are two doors out of this room, obviously a kitchen, other than the one Diaochan entered through.  The first is straight across from the one through which Diaochan entered the room and the other is on the wall to the right from the door Diaochan entered.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

Diaochan
Hits: 6 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 8
Exp: 3.5
Yen: 14

Abilities:
Perfect Master of the Flawless Willow
Student of the Turtle
Fated
Dirty Trick

Equipment:
Tiger Claw +2/+2, Snake Whip +2/+2, Dagger +1, Spear, Sword, Kama
Leather Armor, Kote

Extras:
Sword x2, Leather Armor x2, Dagger +1, Dagger


Diaochan would like to peak through both doors, starting with the one straight ahead (assuming she doesn't see any enemies directly on the other side)

_edit:
(wait... both Wolf ladies had a +1 dagger, right?)_


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

oops, yeah there should be 2 knives.  I don't know why I reread the thread to mean only 1.

The door straight across from Diaochan opens to reveal a completely dark room which smells vaguely of meat.

The other door reveals an empty hallway which culminates in another door.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

Bringing her torch into the dark room, Diaochan explores the meat locker...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

The darkroom under the light of the torch is revealed to indeed be a meat-locker.  But the meat is the gutted and skinned bodies of two dozen humans, orcs and goblins, hanging in neat rows along the walls.  The smell is very strong in the room.

There do not appear to be any other doors into the grisly chamber.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

Diaochan briefly searches the room then drags the wolfwomen bodies into the locker.

Following this, she goes to the door that leads to the hallway. She opens the door at the opposite end of the hallway and looks through...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

There are several dining tables in what looks like a large room.  A fire burns somewhere in the room, Diaochan can hear it and smell the smoke.  From somewhere around the corner of the door to the left, there is a clatter of dishes.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

Still trying to maintain stealth, Diaochan creeps around to the left to see what she can see...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

As Diaochan creeps around to see what she can see, she narrowly dodges a dish thrown at her head.  The dish shatters on the wall behind Diaochan.

"If you wish to sneak in here you should bathe!" growls a woman, as dirty as the previous two, and judging by the way her face is suddenly sprouting fur, just as vicious. 

With a howl, the woman leaps at Diaochan, covering the distance between them quickly.  Diaochan has just enough time to notice that there is indeed a fireplace on the wall left of where she entered and that the woman seems to have been sitting tables for a meal.

*Werewolf woman*
*Hits remaining:* 5

*The phoenix glides in the midst of the orchard; negates the tempest of the lash!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

The whip bows below the clouds; parts the rolling of the mire and averts the throw of the insect!

Diaochan brings out her whip and cracks it at the woman as she charges...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

The woman twists swiftly away from the whip, but not before cutting Diaochan for *1 hit*

*Werewolf woman*
*Hits remaining:* 5

*The nunchaku parts the clearing; conceals the violence of the mountain!* 
*Fist of Fury*
*The crab speaks through the desert; delicately leaps over the stab of the elements!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

Diaochan decides to respond forcefully:

The  Flawless Willow destroys the forest; defends against the punch of the fires and roughly fends off the roar of the tree!

(nite)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2003)

Diaochan pummels the woman.

*Werewolf woman*
*Hits remaining:* 1

*The onyx west wind sweeps from the glacier; negates the chaos of the reptile!* 
*Fist of Fury*
*The turtle leaps over the ruins; parries the cut of the ice!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 22, 2003)

Braving the flurry of blows, Diaochan tries to put the cursed lycanthrope down

The tiger decimates the dungeon as it strongly devours the sands; negates the speed of the ledge!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 23, 2003)

The Wolf-woman goes down swiftly and _Diaochan earns 1/2 an experience point._


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 24, 2003)

Exp: 4

Diaochan explores the room and looks around for somewhere to wash off. "I won't be able to sneak around stinking like this... these werewolves seem to have a keen sense of smell"

(did the werewolf lady have another dagger +1?)


----------



## Wicht (Jan 24, 2003)

yes she did.

Diaochan remembers water in the kitchen, but there is none in the dining room.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 25, 2003)

Diaochan goes back into the kitchen and washes herself off.... then proceeds to look around the dining area...


Diaochan
Hits: 6 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 8
Exp: 4
Yen: 14

Abilities:
Perfect Master of the Flawless Willow
Student of the Turtle
Fated
Dirty Trick

Equipment:
Tiger Claw +2/+2, Snake Whip +2/+2, Dagger +1, Spear, Sword, Kama
Leather Armor, Kote

Extras:
Sword x2, Leather Armor x2, Dagger +1 x2, Dagger


----------



## Wicht (Jan 25, 2003)

There is nothing that exciting in the dining room, though it does seem likely that there will eventually be people coming expecting some sort of meal, if the plates are any sort of indication.

Aside from the door leading to the kitchen, there are three other doors in the room, one on each wall.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 25, 2003)

Diaochan opens and peaks through each door starting with the first door to her left.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 28, 2003)

The first door to the left reveals a cupboard filled with dishes.  

Before Diaochan can open the other door, it opens on its own and in walks a young man.  He takes one look at the body of the woman on the floor and one look at Diaochan and then charges.

*Young Werewolf*
*CR:* 6
*Hits:* 6
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Fist of Fury x2
Master of the Hidden Wolf
Master of the Invisible Claw

*The tricky whip prances with the grotto; absorbs the chi of the tree and bows on top of the terror of the mountain!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 29, 2003)

Diaochan scuttles to the left, and sticks out her leg, hoping to trip the charging werewolf...

The crab dances within the peaks; quells the slash of the maze!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2003)

The young man's defense is much better than Diaochans and he avoids her attempts at tripping him, while inflicting *1 hit* at the same time.

Elated the young man throws back his head and howls and then as black fur springs from his body he swipes with newly formed claws.

*Young Werewolf*
*Hits:* 6


*The raven destroys the ricefield; parts the chaos of the isle! *yen** 

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 29, 2003)

Diaochan makes a flying kick towards the werewolf...

The east wind flies facing the shrine; redirects the slash of the blade!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 29, 2003)

Again, Diaochan takes *1 hit*.  With a snarl the young man grows more beastlike and savagely kicks out at Diaochan.

*Young Werewolf*
*Hits:* 6


*The chimera kicks the ruins; parries the kick of the pole!* 

yen = 1


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 30, 2003)

Diaochan cracks her whip. "Heel, boy!"

The whip spins over the fountain; parries the quickening of the storm as it roughly averts the descent of the isle!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 30, 2003)

Diaochan's only answer is a snarl and *1 hit* as the young wolfman dodges easily underneath the whip.

*Young Werewolf*
*Hits:* 6


*The thunder glides above the cemetery; leaps over the chaos of the fires! *yen** 

yen = 2


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 30, 2003)

OK, no more playing around...

PERFECT MASTERY!

The flawless willow eliminates the forest; shields against the speed of the feline!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 1, 2003)

Diaochan tears into the young man who snarls savagely and completing his transformation into a wolf-like creature attacks fiercly.

*Young Werewolf*
*Hits:* 2


*The wolf speaks close to the prairie and perfectly splits the river; shields the slash of the iron when it destructively silences the assailment of the grass!* 

yen = 2


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 2, 2003)

Diaochan fades and does her displacement trick again...

DIRTY TRICK!

When the Wolf attacks her illusionary form, she bashes him on the back of the head with her fist!

The mace slays the atoll; absorbs the slash of the rodent!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2003)

*Young Werewolf*
*Hits:* 2


*The crane swims close to the hells; blocks the assailment of the fortification!* 

******************************

Diaochan clobbers the werewolf from behind.  he snaps and turns on her.

********************************

*Young Werewolf*
*Hits:* 1


*The scythe strikes the glade; fends off the aggression of the wood! *yen** 

yen = 3


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 4, 2003)

With a swift scissor motion, Diaochan kicks down on the wolf's head, hoping to send him sprawling...

The chimera tramples the city; leaps over the foray of the field!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2003)

Diaochan manages to leap over the attack of the young werewolf and kick his head in.  He collapses to the ground unmoving.  A quick search of his body uncovers 3 yen.

_Diaochan gains 1 experience point._


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 4, 2003)

Diaochan quickly tries to drag the two werewolf bodies into the meat locker and clean up signs of a scuffle...


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 4, 2003)

Diaochan learns to Shove and becomes an Expert of the Turtle...

Diaochan
Hits: 7 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 9
Exp: 0
Yen: 17

Abilities:
Perfect Master of the Flawless Willow
Expert of the Turtle
Fated
Dirty Trick
Shove

Equipment:
Tiger Claw +2/+2, Snake Whip +2/+2, Dagger +1, Spear, Sword, Kama
Leather Armor, Kote

Extras:
Sword x2, Leather Armor x2, Dagger +1 x2, Dagger


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2003)

As Diaochan finishes dragging the young man into the meat room and enters the kitchen once more, she hears movement in the large dining room through the kitchen door.  

"Gerrina!?" someone shouts.

Another voice says, "Maybe she's in the kitchen."

The voices are those of men.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 4, 2003)

Diaochan quietly slips back out into the garbage chute and continues on down...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 4, 2003)

As Diaochan heads from the kitchen down the hall towards the garbage room, she sees a man in the hall south of her.

"Hey," he shouts as she moves quickly towards the door.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 4, 2003)

Diaochan pauses for a second and says in a sinister voice: "Wicht has taken his due" and then flees into the trash shaft...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 7, 2003)

As Diaochan flees through the garbage room and then into the actual pit itself, she can hear a great amount of commotion in the area behind here.  Howls and cries fill the air.  

But there is no immediate pursuit and she finds herself back on the ledge that spirals down the huge pit.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 8, 2003)

Diaochan starts to slowly climb down the huge pit, looking for an opening.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 8, 2003)

Down the ledge, after going around the pit twice, Diaochan finally comes to another entrance into the wall that looks as if she should be able to enter in through.  Above her she sees that the top of the pit is over a hundred or more feet above, possibly two hundred.  One the other hand the air is getting hotter and the fires that she sees below are nearer.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 9, 2003)

Diaochan goes through the entrance...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2003)

The tunnel twist a bit and then comes out into a large room filled with garbage of all stripes.  There are three very large rats in here, both molding and falling apart.  They hiss at Diaochan and immediately rush to attack.

*Giant Zombie Rats*
*CR:* 4
*Hits:* 5
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:*
Undead, Master of the Rat, Expert of the Claw

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The nunchaku strikes the glade; absorbs the rising of the iron!*

_Rat 2 attacks:_ *The fox spins facing the pillars; absorbs the aggression of the settlement!*

_Rat 3 attacks:_ *The phoenix rides within the tundra; dodges the motion of the iron!*

Seeing as how your experience is at 0 at the moment, might I suggest that we start using Graydoom's system of experience with Diaochan.  It is a lot easier at the higher levels.  Instead of working for 5 experience, you are working for 5*current level.  And each fight gives you experience equal to total CR of the creatures.  So Diaochan would presently need 35 exp to level up and this fight would garner her 12.  When you reach 35 or more you get your 5 points to spend as normal.  And if you reach 42 (6*current level) you would earn the 6 points needed for epic powers.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 11, 2003)

i'm willing to switch over...

Diaochan strikes at the second rat, using her new expertise at Turtle style:

The turtle becomes one with the hells; avoids the slash of the canine!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 11, 2003)

Diaochan strikes the rat hard, avoids the third rat, but is struck by the first rat for *1 hit*.

*Giant Zombie Rats*
*Hits:* 5 / 2 / 5

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The tsunami dances below the ravine; dominates the roar of the feline!*

_Rat 2 attacks:_ *The supreme claw prances through the ruins; redirects the pain of the flower!*

_Rat 3 attacks:_ *The willow kicks before the temple; dodges the assailment of the river!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 12, 2003)

Diaochan decides to use Perfect Mastery against the third rat:

The flawless willow eliminates the city; wards off the push of the stone!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2003)

Diaochan nimbly avoids the attacks directed at her and easily wounds her target.

*Giant Zombie Rats*
*Hits:* 5 / 2 / 1

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The unicorn decimates the temple; avoids the offensive of the star!*

_Rat 2 attacks:_ *The blizzard moves below the castle; absorbs the blood of the river!*

_Rat 3 attacks:_ *The panther destroys the vineyard; dodges the assailment of the bone!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 12, 2003)

Diaochan stands tall and strikes out against the second rat

The jade lightning stands facing the orchard; removes the offensive of the mountain!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2003)

Diaochan is struck for a total of *2 hits* but manages to wound one of the rats.

*Giant Zombie Rats*
*Hits:* 5 / 1 / 1

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The ki-rin obliterates the city; parries the pain of the mountain! *yen**

_Rat 2 attacks:_ *The chimera vanquishes the glacier; dodges the descent of the tree!*

_Rat 3 attacks:_ *The weasel slashes the bluff; scatters the offensive of the stone! *yen** 

yen = 2


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 13, 2003)

Diaochan: 6 hits

Diaochan *shoves* away the first rat and tries to take down the third:

The crab rides atop the orchard; dominates the slash of the stone! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 18, 2003)

Diaochan is struck for a *1 hits* but avoids the slash of the third zombie rat and kills it.

*Giant Zombie Rats*
*Hits:* 5 / 1 / -

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The chimera torments the clearing; silences the efforts of the tree!*

_Rat 2 attacks:_ *The trident seeks upon the clouds; silences the rising of the settlement!*

yen = 3


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 18, 2003)

5 hits

Diaochan tries to put down the second rat


The tsunami burns the canyon; redirects the aggression of the lash!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 19, 2003)

Diaochan kills the second rat, nimbly avoiding the lashings of the first.

*Giant Zombie Rats*
*Hits:* 5 / - / -

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The east wind slashes the badlands; blocks the aggression of the cave!*

yen = 3


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 20, 2003)

Diaochan has a bit of inspiration and makes a cool move:

The blizzard wracks the heavens while it angrily wracks the Eyrie of the Phoenix; averts the beauty of the stone and sings within the edge of the storm!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 20, 2003)

Diaochan's complicated manuever confuses the rat and Diaochan strikes it.

*Giant Zombie Rats*
*Hits:* 4 / - / -

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The west wind seeks facing the volcano; shields against the violence of the flower! *yen**

yen = 4


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 20, 2003)

The unicorn punches the clearing; guards against the energy of the flower for it elegantly leaps over the foray of the elements!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

Diaochan again punches the rat.

*Giant Zombie Rats*
*Hits:* 3 / - / -

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The turtle devastates the desert; avoids the energy of the sky!*

yen = 4


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

Turtle style? _thinks Diaochan_ I hope I can avoid this one...

She kicks out at the rat


The foot withers the tower and perfectly shatters the settlement; parts the chi of the canine!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

Diaochan overpowers the rat with sheer brute force.

*Giant Zombie Rats*
*Hits:* 2 / - / -

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The kama seeks from the waterfall; poetically reduces the descent of the maze!*

yen = 4


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

Diaochan tries more kicking action...

The spider kicks over the fountain; parries the stab of the abomination!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

Badly injured, the rat tries one last desperate attack.

*Giant Zombie Rats*
*Hits:* 1 / - / -

_Rat 1 attacks:_ *The thunder assails the beach; moves in the midst of the gaze of the tree!*

yen = 4


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

Diaochan tries to put down the last of the vermin

The blizzard roughly scatters the forest; protects against the edge of the barrens!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

Diaochan puts down the last rat and _gains 12 hits worth of experience._  Looking around the garbage filled room, Diaochan sees that there is a coin on the ground.  a careful search turns up a total of 4 yen.

The room has no doors, but above her, Diaochan can see an opening in the cieling, the bottom of a chute perhaps.  Even as Diaochan watches, she sees garbage fall through it.  

There is a large pile of garbage right below the chute and it might be possible to climb the garbage and thus enter the chute, which is small enough to climb up.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

Diaochan
Exp:12/35
Yen: 21

Diaochan decides to do so and gingerly climbs up the garbage...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

Diaochan reaches the top of the pile of refuse and manages to pull herself up into the chute.  It looks to be about twenty feet high and is three feet wide with.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

Diaochan tries to carefully climb up...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

Diaochan manages to push her way up, slowly and surely.  However, when she is about halfway up, someone throws a sack into the chute from above and it heads straight for her.

*The unicorn scatters the plain; reduces the kick of the bird!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

Diaochan tries to avoid the bag

The mace delicately kicks the swamp; parts the onslaught of the rodent!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

The bag strikes Diaochan, she takes *1 hit* and she falls two feet down the chute before she can stop herself and get the bag off her.  As she looks up, she sees another bag falling towards her.  It seems like someone is throwing out the garbage.

*The scorpion strikes atop the dungeon; dodges the kick of the elements and brutally waves away the roar of the venom!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

The relentless trident becomes one with the island; dodges the slash of the ice as it averts the tempest of the star!

Diaochan tries to avoid the next salvo...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

Even as Diaochan nimbly avoids the second, a third sack comes down.

*The phoenix rains upon the well; blocks the push of the holy ground!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 21, 2003)

Diaochan tries to tumble out of the way

The fang falls above the cemetery; scatters the thrust of the storm!

(nite!)


----------



## Wicht (Feb 21, 2003)

diaochan slides down another two feet and takes *1 hit*.  A fourth sack comes tumbling down.

*The blizzard slides on top of the orchard; dominates the rising of the bone!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 22, 2003)

Diaochan decides to get out of the way and wait for a break in the avalanche before trying to scramble to the top


----------



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2003)

Get out of the way where?  You are in a thin tunnel. 

There is going to be a total of 6 bags to be avoided.  I posted the move for the 4th already.  For brevities sake I'll post the moves for the next two.  As Diaochan is at the moment six feet above the rim of the tunnel and each bag knocks her back two feet, she only has to beat 1 more to avoid being knocked out of the chute..., so go ahead and post three moves.

*The raven shreds the bluff for it strikes the Forbidden City; parries the descent of the grave!

The ki-rin shouts near the shrine; parts the push of the pole!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 22, 2003)

The whip flies facing the cliff; dodges the efforts of the sickle!

The southern cross obliterates the canyon; wards off the efforts of the tides!

The fang seeks higher than the clouds; waves away the offensive of the wood!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2003)

Two more bags knock Diaochan down to a point where she is about to fall from the chute.  But she manages to avoid the final sack and remain perched, wedged into the chute.

Once more she starts her climb up, until finally she is within a foot of the top.  Nearby, she hears the sound of people, many people.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 23, 2003)

Diaochan listens for a few seconds...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2003)

The noise of the people does not subside.  It sort of reminds Diaochan of a city street, with people walking by and chattering about this or that.

Diaochan picks up something about "...the arena..." and she overhears a deep female voice say, "... all the guards looking for anyway?"


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 23, 2003)

Diaochan assumes she is at the entrance of some kind of sewer. She quickly climbs out and tries to act nonchalantly, while looking around and getting some information about her surroundings...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 25, 2003)

Climbing quickly out, Diaochan sees that she in fact emerges about three feet above the ground out of a cylindrical pipe.

She appears to be in the middle of some sort of street.  Buildings crowd either side of the street with no spaces between them and a short way down the street in front of her she sees that the street ends a great two story building.  A sign above the building proclaims it as "The house of Haustoor."  Figures in hooded robes stand before the large building, apparently guards.

The other buildings on the side of the street appear to be taverns, shops, inns, and assorted stores.

A few passerbys stare at her as she climbs out but other than wrinkling their noses no one does anything.  The people are of all sorts.  There are a few orcs, and goblins.  A couple of ogres.  Several tough looking men, each sporting assorted weapons.  It is definately a rough crowd.

As she gets her bearing, Diaochan realizes that she is in a great cavernous room.  The cieling high overhead is supported by four great stone pillars, each at the point of a square.  In the middle of the pillars and the cavernous room, high overhead is a bright light of some sort that illuminates the whole area.

The street Diaochan is standing on seems to be at the far northern end of the cavern.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 25, 2003)

Diaochan looks around for the nearest inn...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 26, 2003)

There is a rather seedy establishment only about three doors down from Diaochan's current position.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 26, 2003)

Diaochan puffs herself up and calmly enters the inn. She is calm but wary for danger. When she sees the barman she'll approach him and ask about prices for rooms.....


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2003)

The inside of the place is as dark as dirty as the outside would indicate.  Event he innkeeper though, a fat slovenly man who smells of fried grease, wrinkles his nose when Diaochan approaches.  Nevertheless he agrees to give Diaochan a room and directs her up the stairs to the second door on the right.

I don't worry about money for non-weapon items - I figure you can just purchase what you need story-wise.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 27, 2003)

Diaochan enters the room and cleans off. Her first priority is to get information about this city and it's relationship to the werewolves, orcs, and undead. She has been wandering around Wicht's Lair for a while now but still hasn't figured out much...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2003)

After cleaning up, Diaochan mingles in the bar below.

It is difficult to learn a lot.  Most of the patrons don't know much about the lair itself.  Most of them seem mainly concerned with an arena in this city, which they call the city of the Bard.  Some of them are fighters, some are bookies.  One of them shows Diaochan a flyer advertising big money prizes for fighting in the arena, but a lot of the fighters are starting to realize that they are more likely to die in the arena than win money.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 2, 2003)

Leaving the inn, Diaochan walks along the boulevard of the town looking for weapon shops...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 3, 2003)

There are several weapon shops just on north cross street.  Entering one, Diaochan sees they sell just about everything. 

You can buy any style based weapon in the weapon shops but not location based weapons.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 4, 2003)

Diaochan has 21 yen and sells the following: Sword x2, Leather Armor x2, Dagger +1 x2, Dagger

How much yen does she have now?

(by my calculations the extras are worth 13 yen for a total of 34)

Diaochan buys a Staff made from an Ancient Willow (Staff, +5 Willow) for 26 yen, leaving her 8? 

She exits the store and makes her way toward the arena...


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 4, 2003)

Diaochan
Hits: 7 (+2 from Leather Armor and Kote) = 9
Exp: 12/35
Yen: 8

Abilities:
Perfect Master of the Flawless Willow
Expert of the Turtle
Fated
Dirty Trick
Shove

Equipment:
Willow Staff (Willow +5), Tiger Claw +2/+2, Snake Whip +2/+2, Dagger +1, Spear, Sword, Kama

Leather Armor, Kote

_edit: is there now a limit of +1 for modifiers like flawless? I remember you talking about instituting that a while ago..._


----------



## reiella (Mar 4, 2003)

Edict of Meowth Meowth

Hate to intrude.  Just letting ya guys know will probably have to lock this thread (and other 500+ threads as well).

Probably also a good idea if you want to keep records to go to the Printable Version of this page, and select show all posts so you got a nice single file copy of it.

Will give it a little bit before I go ahead and lock.

[ End Meowth Form Letter #542 ]


----------



## Wicht (Mar 5, 2003)

How do the bonuses on that staff break down?  Is there a bonus to the staff move or only willow?

And there is currently a limit of +5 on bonuses for weapons using modifiers.

As soon as you post where you want to go I will start a new thread.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 5, 2003)

it is just a normal staff (no +) and +5 to willow.

Diaochan is heading toward the arena...


----------

